# Edrum con gamepad o joystick



## luisur

Buscado por ahí, encontre para hacer una bateria electronica usando un gamepad, todo bien, desarme el gamepad, lo monte  y coloque interruptores comunes, funciona bien la pc general sonidos en todos los botones pero genera falsos disparos, por el tipo de actuador que usé.
Asi que, arme un circuito con piezo electricos un lm 324 y de swicht un 4066 pero  al conectarlo en los terminales de los contactos del gamepad queda continuamente conduciendo, le quite la señal de disparo y nada, le saque la alimentacion del 4066 y todavia sigue conduciendo.

¿me pueden dar una mano?¿que puede ser que esta pasando?


----------



## fernandoae

Podrias probar con una resistencia de gran valor en serie con el 4066 y el botón... tu problema es la sensibilidad del circuito del gamepad.


----------



## luisur

Gracias, por ayudarme.

Probe con varios valores, a los 40k corta. A continuacion le puse un pote y lo regule bien al borde del corte y probe el disparo, no paso nada.
Lo sacare y probare solo con un led haber si funciona, otra no se.


----------



## fernandoae

Y sino vas a tener que utilizar relès pequeños ( los reed)


----------



## luisur

Hice el circuito aparte, solo alimente el 4066 y coloque en serie a la salida un led y lo mismo quedaba incendido, no se que pasa. Alguien me tira alguna idea?


----------



## fernandoae

Que pruebes con otro 4066 para asegurarte que no esté jodido el integrado...


----------



## luisur

En algo le estoy pifiando, probe con otro 4066 y hace lo mismo. ¿Habra un circuito para probar los 4066?
Por ahí la corriente fue demasiado y queme el ic, coloque como me dijiste una resistencia en otro switch del mismo ic y no paso nada.

Adjunto el circuito para que me puedan guiar mejor:

Agradezco mucho tu ayuda fernandoae


----------



## luisur

Lo logre!

Lo que se me chispoteo fue la masa del terminal 3 del lm324, lo que seguia es que disparaba y se quedaba por un tiempo activo, lo arregle agregando una resistencia de  1 m. paralela al condensador c1.

Te agradezco mucho fernandoae, por tu predisposicion.


----------



## fernandoae

De nada, me alegro que se halla solucionado tu problema.

Pd: quiero ver una foto o un videito de tu e-drum funcionando jeje  

Saludos.


----------



## gosse

yo estoy con lo mismo, ya tengo resuelto el tema del soft (con fruity loops y plugin de de emulacion de midi con un joystick, cargando un vst de bateria le asignas el sonido que quieras). pero lo que me falta es esa parte del circuito


----------



## luisur

Ya la tengo funcionando a full, mi problema( que creia resuelto) es convertir joystick a midi, despues de varios intentos fallidos, lo que me esta funcionando mejor es el loopbe1 como cable virtual y el edrum monitor para asignar los canales, y el problema es ese, no encuentro los verdaderos canales!

Otro problema, es la construccion de los pad (despues pongo fotos) hice la mayoria con fibrofacil y goma espuma pero con el Rock Band mis hijos destruyen los pad.

Eso si, para jugar con el fofix, esta muy bueno.


----------



## gosse

estube buscando y la mejor solucion (en mi caso joystick usb) que en contre gue usar midiyoke que emula canales midi y rejoice o vmidijoy. en el segundo le podes asignar nota musical. despues en el friuty loops le cargas un vst de bateria (audio addicctive drums esta mortal) y estas tocando como si fuera bateria acustica. te cuento que logre hacer andar el circuito pero con un par de reformas en las resistencias y anda de 10 ahora me falta la construccion de la bata en si, asi que sigo buscando materiales para fabricarla mi idea es hacerla parecida a una bata muda como las que venden en mercado libre


----------



## luisur

Hice los pads de goma, pero con los golpes se desconectan los cables, el revote, ni parecido a una real. Lo que probe en esta semana, fue hacer un tambor (simil) con el parche de tela mosquitera(hay en internet varios tipos que la hicieron así) y me sorprendio lo bien que revota y el disparo claro que tiene, y al estar el sensor en otra posicion no tengo problemas de corte.


----------



## necourtade

una consulta cual es el costo de la electronica?


----------



## luisur

Chirolas, no se de donde sos, pero en dolares un joystick usb= 7 y otros 15 en electronica, depende a que grado queres llevar el proyecto pero eso ronda, los sensores los conseguida recuperando tarjetas musicales rotas a las cual le sacaba el piezo.

Todo lo consegui de recupero, por lo que estimo me salio 150 pesos.


----------



## gosse

claro una cosa asi es lo que me quiero hacer pero los pad hacerlos tipo sandwich que seria goma-chapa-goma (el piezo pegado a la chapa), todo eso agarrado a un recorte de fibrofacil, y ver como queda . lo ideal me parece conseguir esas gomas que vienen para practica de bateria pero como no me da el cuero voy a ir a una casa de todo goma a ver que se consigue. a me olvidaba muy buena te quedo te felicito


----------



## necourtade

ahora los golpes en los pad te toman la intencidad? o sea si le pegas mas fuerte va a sonar mas fuerte? porque mi ideas seria usarlo con ezdrumer


----------



## luisur

gosse: he hecho varios experimentos con distintos materiales y lo de la goma espuma, si ves la foto veras que tienen una sobre los pad, esto lo hice para minimizar el golpeteo de los fibro facil, lo consegui pero queda destruida despues de poco tiempo, lo mejor es la tela mosquitera, lejos, el sonido secondario es minimo, costo minimo, y el revote expectacular. 
Consejo: hazlo con tela mosquitera.

necourtade: la intensidad de este circuito es siempre la misma, pero podes reformarlo para que tambien maneje la intensidad, pero el proyecto salta a una complejidad significatiba, con decirte, que tenes que poner un pic con entradas analogicas y programarlo para midi. Si mis hijos, les sigue gustando, probablemente me meta de lleno a construirla o si  encuentro un sponsor. Jajajaja


----------



## gosse

te cuento que ya casi la tengo funcionando la mejor que me quedo fue pegar el piezo en un recorte de chapa del 18 de aprox 10x10 cm, y a eso lo revesti de un lado con goma eva de 3 mm y del otro goma eva de 6 mm (de ese lado golpea el palillo). eso pegado a un cuadrado de fibrofacil. el golpe del palillo se asemeja bastante al golpe del parche. te dejo el link de un video que lo hizo parecido YouTube - My DIY electronic Drum Tutorial,
lo que si me gustaria saber como hicistes para hader andar el rockband con esa bata 
prometo que cuando la termine subo fotos


----------



## luisur

Digamos, que el cerebro de mi bata es un Joystick usb, desde alli es mas facil adecuarlo a distintos juegos, dije rockband, pero el realidad es el fofix con el themes del rockband.

Mis hijos, estan mas que contentos, ya tocan enter sandman de metalica muy bien, encambio yo, estoy lejos de ser baterista.

Ahora estoy modificando los pad con tela mosquitera, por lo menos los cuatro principales del fofix, si les interesa subo fotos despues.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esperamos las fotos del Edrum. Chance y me armo uno.

Saludos.


----------



## necourtade

perdona que te hinche tanto luisur pero quisiera que me pases como hacer el circuito pero para un solo boton nada mas... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## luisur

Estamos para darnos una mano, te adjunto el circuito como queda, copie el r1 por que es el mismo valor, esa es la unica modificacion que hice y funciona de diez.
La salida es un interruptor asi que, lo pones en paralelo con el pulsador del joystick.


----------



## necourtade

ok recien estoy soldando y me quiero asegurar del  voltaje

en la pata 14 del 4066 y 4 del lm324 = a +5v
y en la pata 7 del 4066 y 11 del lm= 0v

el voltaje lo puedo sacar de la fuente de la pc? o con 3 pilas anda bien?


----------



## luisur

Perfecto, pero no hagas el mismo error que cometi yo, pone el pin 3, si es un solo disparo, a masa.

La fuente puede ser de la pc o lo que es mejor del propio joystick.


----------



## MacGyver

Que tal, tengo ganas de empezar a armar una, pero mi principal duda es el circuito electronico. Alguno podria llegar a subir un layout del circuito que transformadorrma la señal del piezo en switch? Mi problema es que no se como puedo compartir los integrados para varios canales. ¿O hay que usar un lm324 y un 4066 por canal?
Muy buen proyecto, saludos!


----------



## luisur

Leete el post desde el principio y encontraras el circuito completo, con un lm y un 4066 tenes cuatro canales. En el input colocas directamente el piezo y en el output lo colocas en paralelo al boton del joystick, es sumamente facil e increiblemente divertido.

La unica falla, es la contruccion de los pad, estoy trabajando en otra forma de construccion porque la goma espuma queda liquidada en poco tiempo.


----------



## luisur

Lastima queria subirles un video de la "Croto bata" en accion, pero no me permite el foro, y en you tube, tampoco por los derechos de autor.

Si saben de otro medio, lo comparto con ustedes.


----------



## necourtade

ponelo en mediafire asi por lo menos lo bajamos


----------



## Tacatomon

Mediafire, Super recomendado, sin limite de descarga.

Saludos.


----------



## luisur

Genio,

Aca está.
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c79a6116c0f2a9380f83d91f6dff7c38e04e75f6e8ebb871


La está tocando uno de mis hijos,


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola luisur me podrias decir como hacer el edrum desde el principio  desde que software usas los materiales para la bateria y como hacer que el pad al pegarle detecte el pulso o se utilizas sensor o un simple push boton ? o algun link,  por lo de destripar un game pad de usb no hay problema una vez realize un game pad como el de las maquinas a quie en mexico se conoce asi en tu pais creo que son arcade  todavia lo tengo funcionado por el puerto paralelo y destripe un game pad de nintendo seria de gran utilidad todo la información que tengas gracias


----------



## luisur

Amigo, electronicjohndeacon, lee el post desde el principio y tendras toda la información. Cualquier duda, no hay problema en ayudarte.

Pronto pondre fotos de la "croto bata" V2


----------



## fernandoae

Mirá luis acá encontré una parecida hecha con un "recipiente para residuos de limpieza culil" (como puso el autor )

http://www.guitarristas.información/foro/f13/construyendo-miser-bateria-video-17924/


----------



## gosse

bueno te cuento que ya casi termine la mia, la estoy usando con el fofix para jugar y con el fruity loops con el addictive drums que suena de p.... madre a ver si se ve la imagen


----------



## fernandoae

Muy bonita, felicitaciones! 
Es un lindo proyecto, hay un amigo que quiere una para el guitar hero(o rock band,no se, tengo poca cultura sobre juegos).Me parece que voy a decirle y se se prende hacemos una, ya no se me ocurre nada para hacer  muy frio el invierno, no dan ni ganas de salir...

Ahora estaría bueno hacer una lista de juegos para usar con la bateria...
Y... que alguien me explique el tema del Fofix, de donde me descargo los temas?


----------



## luisur

fernandoae: tome ideas de la pagina que me pasaste, Gracias, estoy laburando a full, en la construccion.  Mis hijos me tienen mal para que se la termine.
En cuanto de donde bajar el Fofix y canciones, mas explicaciones, es:

http://vagos.wamba.com/showthread.php?t=509929

gosse: genial el trabajo, muy buena, veo que sos muy prolijo, muy lejos de lo mio, comentame como hiciste con el Fruit, en cuanto a transformar usb a midi.


----------



## fernandoae

Si usan un gamepad usb y quieren usarlo para controlar programas midi pueden usar el "VELLOCET MIDIJOY":

http://vellocet.com/software/VMIDIJoY.html

Yo lo usé en conjunto con unos gamepads (imitación de los de la play) de esos que son dos y se conectan a un usb para armar un controlador para el "Virtual Dj" (el soft para mezclar música, no es un juego   ) con 8 faders y algunos botones.


----------



## luisur

Ya estoy terminando los pads con tela mosquitera y en realidad lleva su trabajo y justo cuando uno esta terminando aparece un iluminado y te hace ver que estas trabajando al pe_o.

fernandoae: si te largas a construirla, podrias probar este otro esquema que puede funcionar muy bien, yo no lo voy a probar (por ahora) porque, como dije ya estoy terminando.


----------



## fernandoae

"Ya estoy terminando los pads con tela mosquitera"
Es una buena idea! el unico "inconveniente" es que necesitas cablear los palillos... pero es MUY facil de hacer y no necesitas circuitos adicionales (solo un gamepad o incluso el puerto paralelo para los que tenemos la suerte de tener uno)... se hace un marco se le pone la malla y ya está! al golpear ni ruido hace.
 GRACIAS POR LA IDEA


----------



## luisur

Puede ser, a probar. Pero en mi opinion vas a tener muchos falsos disparos, pero como dijiste es muy facil de probar, adelante, y nos contas.


----------



## fernandoae

Y cual sería un buen valor para un antirrebote? porque lo podría implementar por soft de última...
10mS?


----------



## gosse

te cuente que en cuanto al midiuse dos programas ul primero es el midiyoke te dejo un link

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/1398704/Utilidades-para-MIDI.html

este emula las salidas y entradas de un instrumento midi. y el otro que use es el rejoice, tambien te dejo otro link 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...casero-con-un-joystick-paso-a-paso-desde.html

 el tema es configurar como nota musical el numero, te dejo el cakewalk portable fijate que en cada tambor te dice el numero de la nota tamnbien te dejo el link

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/951640/Cakewalk-Studio-Instruments-Portable.html

ese mismo empeze usando yo y despues me pase al fl studio y el addictive drums que tambien lo baje de taringa pero se complica porque el rejoice toma las notas en numero y el fl studio en notacion musical pero contando las teclas del piano roll se puede sacar igual
lo que si te recomiendo que instales el driver asio all que te baja la latencia y el retardo y que da de 10

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/1065016/Asio-Four-all-los-mejores-drivers-de-audio_.html

pd por si veras soy casi fanatico de esa pagina porque siempre encuentro casi todo y me gustaria publicar todo el desarrollo de la bata tanto para jugar al fofix como para usarla como instrumento. espero que te haya servido y cualquier cosa avisen que ayudo sin problemas


----------



## luisur

Gracias, gosse por la data y ademas me avivaste tarde con los pad, los probe como vos decis y quedan muy bien y es muy facil de hacerlos, pero ya estaba terminando con la tela mosquitero que funcionan parecido, pero la tela es mucho mas trabajoso.

Señores!

Con ustedes la *"Croto bata V2" *


----------



## fernandoae

"estaba terminando con la tela mosquitero que funcionan parecido"

Y andan bien?

Por que decís que es dificil con tela mosquitero?... yo cortaría un circulo en mdf y después usaría un engrapadora que tengo por ahi...


----------



## luisur

La diferencia es en el revote, la tela está tensada sobre un bol, lo cual le da un excelente revote, muy realista. Pero tenes que hacer un aro de acero, agujerearlo y ponerles tensores, en cambia con los pad de gosse, es una tabla de mdf con dos capas de goma eva, muy facil de hacer, pero no tiene mucho revote.

Acordate, que vos los vas a fabricar distintos a los mios, como vos decis es facil, pero habra que probarlos.


----------



## d51

que bueno encontrar gente con los mismos gustos, también me arme una utilice el mismo circuito la soluciones es usar condensadores cerámicos 87uf en vez de los 100n. También le agregue luces de 60w con unos reles, que se encienden con correspondiente a cada tambor.

Para los PAD utilice polifon chapa donde va el piezo, y polifon forrado de tela arriba y todo eso puesto en una tortera de aluminio, es muy barato proporciona rebote y ningún sonido molesto



Acá les dejo la guitarra con touch switch es única en el mundo, par jugar a esta clase de juegos 

YouTube - Guitar Touch Switch for Rock Band, Guitar hero

les comento que ahora salio el guitar hero world tour para pc y se puede configurar cualquier control.

Saludos a todos y la verdad me alegro mucho ver este foro con gente por la misma pasión.

Diego, de Uruguay.


----------



## fernandoae

Si ponés donde dice "modo avanzado" podés subir las fotos con buena calidad.

El tema de los trastes táctiles no me llama mucho la atención porque es algo fácil... pero como es lo de las cuerdas?


----------



## d51

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Si ponés donde dice "modo avanzado" podés subir las fotos con buena calidad.
> 
> El tema de los trastes táctiles no me llama mucho la atención porque es algo fácil... pero como es lo de las cuerdas?



es igual el mismo sistema pero cuidado con la sensibilidad para que no te quede como antena


----------



## fernandoae

Mmm... seguro que no es un fake el video?   

Que juegos traen la opción para bateria?   
El Rock Band es el unico que conozco... de donde lo puedo bajar?   

Yo con la Electrónica y el tema de E-drums midi me manejo... pero de juegos nada!


----------



## d51

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Mmm... seguro que no es un fake el video?
> 
> Que juegos traen la opción para bateria?
> El Rock Band es el unico que conozco... de donde lo puedo bajar?
> 
> Yo con la Electrónica y el tema de E-drums midi me manejo... pero de juegos nada!



como va ser fake si la guitarra es mia


----------



## luisur

Ya termine con la prueba de la tela mosquitera tensada, y no funcionó. Tenia muy buen rebote, pero la destrozaron en poco tiempo, o sea la mejor opcion son las madera mdf con doble capa de goma eva, por su trabajo y desempeño.


----------



## fernandoae

"pero la destrozaron en poco tiempo"
Pero hay que golpear fuerte!, no creo que sea tan delicada...


----------



## luisur

Tenes toda la razon, pero hasta que aprendan a tocar, tendra que ser mas resistente, en el otro caso "con goma eva" es mas facil de reparar, así que voto por la ultima opcion.


----------



## d51

luisur dijo:
			
		

> Tenes toda la razon, pero hasta que aprendan a tocar, tendra que ser mas resistente, en el otro caso "con goma eva" es mas facil de reparar, así que voto por la ultima opcion.



yo provee de todo la mejor opción para mi es 

tela
goma 
polifon de alta densidad
Chapa de 20 cm de diámetro pegado el piezzo en el centro
polifon de alta densidad

algo asi


----------



## d51

luisur dijo:
			
		

> Tenes toda la razon, pero hasta que aprendan a tocar, tendra que ser mas resistente, en el otro caso "con goma eva" es mas facil de reparar, así que voto por la ultima opcion.



la goma eva se hace pedazos en unas semanas 

la imagen de abajo es una con goma eva se me rompio enseguida



la que esta mas arriba con polifon y tela hace mas de un año que la tengo y esta intacta aparte 0 ruido.


----------



## fernandoae

Una pregunta... que es el polifon? es una especie de gomaespuma un poco mas densa no? porque acá no conozco nada con ese nombre


----------



## d51

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta... que es el polifon? es una especie de gomaespuma un poco mas densa no? porque acá no conozco nada con ese nombre



polifon es el material de los colchones, creo que es lo mismo que goma espuma


----------



## luisur

Muy buena tu idea d51, la voy a probar y si el plifon es una goma espuma de densidad baja a media, es la clasica que usan para cotillon. Me gusta voy por la croto bata v3.


----------



## d51

luisur dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena tu idea d51, la voy a probar y si el plifon es una goma espuma de densidad baja a media, es la clasica que usan para cotillon. Me gusta voy por la croto bata v3.



mira que tiene que ser de 4 cm de espesor cada gomaespuma y despues no te olvides ponerle goma arriba y luego tela, con la tela tensas todo, y todo eso lo podes poner en una tortera de aluminio como hice yo, algo que se le paresca.


----------



## tacul

Buenas, me estoy preparando para construir algo parecido pero con un joystick de Xbox, la ventaja es que tienen control de presión en 8 de sus botones, y por medio de un circuito simple se le puede conectar un piezo, de esta forma podés enviar señales MIDIs con sensibilidad. Ya encontré toda la información, los circuitos, y por supuesto, todo el soft necesario para llevarlo a cabo. Si a alguno le interesa abro un tema y cuelgo todo. De paso me ayudan con algunas dudas que tengo sobre el circuito.
Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

"y por medio de un circuito simple se le puede conectar un piezo, de esta forma podés enviar señales MIDIs con sensibilidad"
Si realizar los pads sensibles a la presion no es tán facil como vos decis...

Y una pregunta... para que vas a hacer un tema nuevo igual a este si lo podés postear acá?


----------



## tacul

Hola! gracias por contestar, el circuito en cuestión es el siguiente: 





Que les parece?
Lo encontré en un foro en inglés y según el usuario le funcionó.
Ni si quiera sé que componentes tengo que comprar, creo q voy a imprimirlo y llevarlo a una casa de electrónica para que me vendan todo lo necesario.

Era mi intención abrir un tema nuevo para documentar el proyecto desde un principio y que le sirva a alguien mas.
De todas formas todavía tengo que llevarlo a cabo y hacerlo andar. 
Recién después podría abrir un tema nuevo y pasarlo en limpio. ¿No?


----------



## fernandoae

Pero es el mismo del mensaje #7 ... con la diferencia que este usa un transistor en la salida...
Si no tenés mucha idea de electronica y tu pc tiene puerto paralelo te puedo explicar una forma bien fácil para que hagas tu batería, el "inconveniente" es que los palillos tienen un cable... pero yo hice una así y no te das ni cuenta de que está... además podés tener hasta 60 entradas (más que suficientes para una bateria me parece  ).


----------



## tacul

Jajaja 60 entradas es una exageración! me gusta la idea, y ya la había leido en este mismo tema.
Muchas gracias fernandoae por contestar, me gustaría aprender a construir tu batería, pero de todas formas quiero llevar a cabo el proyecto del joystick, ya que yo necesito una batería sensitiva, y con entrada usb en caso de querer usarla "en vivo" arriba de un escenario enchufada a una notebok. Además, agregándole unos potes a las controladores analógicos se puede enviar una señal "MIDI" que controle faders en programas o plugins de audio.
¿Creés que ese circuito puede funcionar? Los botones del gamepad de xbox funcionan por presión, los drivers y el soft tmb son capaces de decodificar esas señales y transformarlas en "MIDI".
Por ahora tengo que hacer el adaptador hembra a usb y convencer a un amigo que me preste el joystick


----------



## fernandoae

Ahi adjunto la interfaz por puerto paralelo, la encontré hace poco y la verdad que es muy útil!
Se usa en conjunto con el soft PPJOY para emular un Joystick... despúes queda a gusto del usuario... ahh si el programa que van a usar no soporta joystick pueden usar el XPADDER.
Yo ya estoy armando la mia... la pienso usar con este juego y como e-drum:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/juegos/3170406/DTXmania.html


----------



## fernandoae

Me surgió una duda... de que forma es más sensible un parlantito piezoelectrico?
Cuando se flexiona estando un extremo fijo? izquierda.
O cuando se golpea de frente con un contrapeso en la parte de atrás? derecha.
Esto lo pregunto porque mi bateria la voy a hacer cortando discos de mdf (3mm) con una capa de goma en la parte superior y el piezo abajo... y no se si va a funcionar...


----------



## electrodan

d51 dijo:


> yo provee de todo la mejor opción para mi es
> 
> tela
> goma
> polifon de alta densidad
> Chapa de 20 cm de diámetro pegado el piezzo en el centro
> polifon de alta densidad
> 
> algo asi


Podrían poner una foto del tal polifón? Porque creo que foam y polifón no son lo mismo.


----------



## fernandoae

Acá buscando información sobre otro tema encontré una alternativa:
DIY Force Sensitive Resistor (FSR)
Se podria hacer el e-drum utilizando esta "esponja conductora"...


----------



## fernandoae

Están seguros que los esquemas están bien? porque los simulé en livewire y no pasa nada... y armar el circuito es lo unico que me falta para terminar, tengo que comprar los componentes (la casa de electronica mas cercana me queda a 180KM, donde vivo no hay  )
No es mejor usar un operacional en configuracion no inversora? de operacionales entiendo poco porque nunca me gustó lo de las formulas.


----------



## electrodan

Alguien sabe como cuanta tensión producen los piezoeléctricos?


----------



## fernandoae

Es directamente proporcional al tamaño del piezo y a la intensidad del golpe... yo mi edrum lo armé con los que vienen como altavoces en las tarjetas navideñas, esos producen mas de 3,7V (puse un led en paralelo y encendia), es bastante.

PD: no se desesperen por responderme porque ya solucioné mi problema, no estaba teniendo en cuenta que se producen tensiones por debajo de los 0V en el piezo...


----------



## Fran77

Hola gente.. les comento.. no c mucho, va casi nada de electronica, mi tio me armo el circuito, pero lo que pasa es que al conectarlo al joystick me queda siempre en contacto (utilice la resistencia opcional como dijo un usuario al principio)

El tema es ese, queda siempre en contacto, no utilice la resistencia variable por q decia q era opcional..

Todo esto lo hace antes de conectar el piezo, al conectarlo hace lo mismo. 

Espero que me puedan ayudar. Gracias!!


----------



## fernandoae

Entonces debe ser un problemita en el circuito, revisá que no hayan pistas cortocircuitadas... y si no es eso avisá y lo vemos


----------



## Fran77

Gracias por contestar! ya lo hice andar joya!!

Ahora a armar todo.. lindo quilombito jaja..


----------



## fernandoae

A mi me falta poner la pcb en el acido nomás... ya está perforada y todo... pero ando vago ultimamente.
Este es un video que hice antes de poner los piezoeléctricos, tenía ganas de probar y ver si realmente me gustaba  
Bajen el Drummania, está bueno!

YouTube - BATERIA DIY - EDRUM - DRUMMANIA


----------



## luisur

Que tal muchachos, tanto tiempo, hice la bateria con goma espuma y la verdad que a mi percusionista no le gusto, quiere volver al mdf con doble capa de goma eva, cambiar la disposicion de los pad y aumentar el numero a 16. Como ven no se lo esta tomando a la ligera.

Me dijo que cuando pudieramos, arrancaramos con la bata con deteccion de sensiblidad, le dije que era muy complicado, pero quiere hacerla veremos....


Despues subo fotos como quedo despues de la ultima modificacion que me paso d51.

fernandoae: el drummania esta bueno pero tenes que probar el fofix, les deje la pagina de donde bajarlo, con canciones y todo.
Vi el video, ojala mis hijos la trataran como vos lo haces, eso si, flojo la presentacion. Jajaja

Suban fotos de sus edrums,


----------



## fernandoae

uh!! que problema hay con la presentación??!! Jaja  Por algo es una prueba  la versión final me parece que hasta va a ser con unos anillos luminosos alrededor de los pads, no es para nada util pero se debe ver bien bonito y llamativo 

Asi que tu baterista ya necesita 16 pads? es muucho tenés laburo por delante me parece.

El universo y la estupidez humana son infinitos  yo recién me avivo que el FOFIX es el Frets on Fire X :
One popular version of the game is _Frets on Fire X_ (commonly abbreviated "FoFiX"), a fork developed from a series of mods of version 1.2.451 of Frets on Fire. As well as having support for up to 4 players,[13] this fork supports custom graphical themes (which enables users to create a _Guitar Hero_ or _Rock Band_ look-alike), bass and drum tracks and preliminary support for singing vocal parts with a microphone. Online play is planned to be developed for the game.

El Frets on Fire lo tengo y está muy bueno también


----------



## fernandoae

Luis acá subí un rar con lo que vos necesitás, la bateria con sensibilidad al golpe:

Pensé que era más dificil


----------



## janillodrum

ME GUSTARÍA SABER QUE PASO CON LO DE "TACUL". ¿FUNCIONA CON SENSIBILIDAD EN EL GOLPE USANDO UN XBOX?. A MI ME RESULTO EL CIRCUITO QUE ENTREGO CON LA MODIFICACIÓN EN LA RESISTENCIA DE 1 M PARALELA A "C". LA VERDAD ES QUE NO ME ATREVO A COMPRAR UN GAMEPAD XBOX QUE VALE EN CHILE MAS DE 52 DOLARES PARA EXPERIMENTAR. HOJALÁ ALGUIEN TENGA INFORMACIÓN SOBRE ESTO PARA TRABAJAR MÁS SOBRESEGURO Y SIN GASTAR TANTO ( ESA ES LA GRACIA ) . LA EDRUM CON GAMEPAD DE PLAY STATION ME FUNCIONA CON MIDIYOKE + MIJOY PRO + ADDICTIVE DRUMS + CUBASE SX + ASIO ALL 4

INTERESANTE LO QUE ENTREGO FERNANDOAE, LE ECHARE UN VISTAZO HOY... GRACIAShttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/smilies/aprobacion.gif


----------



## fernandoae

Bienvenido al foro  tratá de no escribir en mayúsculas..
52 dolares el mando de la Xbox? estoy casi seguro que el circuito que propuse en el mensaje anterior es más barato


----------



## fernandoae

Unas fotos de cuando armé la batería:


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fer, es increible como relaciono los avatares con el usuario, tuve que ver la ubicacion para saber que eras vos, jeje

lindo el pacman 

saludos


----------



## Fran77

Hola gente!
Estoy haciendo la bata con un joystick Gameport.. el problema es q no se cual es el positivo y cual el negativo.. obviamente probe con el negro y rojo, y nada.. se queda el boton apretado en el circuito.. le puse una fuente de alimentacion externa y todo perfecto.. Sabrian que color es positivo y cual negativo? Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

Del cable usb o de los contactos? 
En el usb rojo = + y negro = -
Y de los botones en realidad no importa... porque el cd4066 funciona como un relé...


----------



## fernandoae

Tengo un problema... en vez de usar el cd4066 usé optoacopladores 4n35, el problema es que los pulsos son muy breves y no me los detecta el gamepad... a alguien se le ocurre una solución?
El problema es que los capacitores se descargan más rapido al tener que accionar el led del opto en vez de la entrada del 4066... y ya tengo hecha la pcb... cuando probé el opto con el gamepad lo hice con una pila y funcionó, pero no me avivé de lo otro


----------



## d51

fernandoae dijo:


> Tengo un problema... en vez de usar el cd4066 usé optoacopladores 4n35, el problema es que los pulsos son muy breves y no me los detecta el gamepad... a alguien se le ocurre una solución?
> El problema es que los capacitores se descargan más rapido al tener que accionar el led del opto en vez de la entrada del 4066... y ya tengo hecha la pcb... cuando probé el opto con el gamepad lo hice con una pila y funcionó, pero no me avivé de lo otro



TENES QUE CAMBIAR EL VALOR CONDESADORES CERAMICOS POR UNOS DE 87pf


----------



## fernandoae

Si, es lo más fácil... gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## jonnf

Señores, soy nuevo en el foro y desde hace tiempo he estado al tanto de este proyecto, he conseguido todas las piezas para hacerlo con un joystick pero no me fuinciona. no se mucho de electronica prodian ayudarme.

1.- ¿alguien de ustedes en realidad a hecho su bateria con un joystick y que sea sencible?

he visto el diagrama que tienen aqui no contando con el manual completo que esta hecho a base de midi ese no me interesa, el que quiero es el de joystick.

tengo el software necesario para esto y lo de hacer los pad se me hace muyfacil ya que ay mucho material para eso., mi problema real es en la electronica.

compre todo solo el capasitor ceramico es de 102k y no de 100k sera ese mi problema?
tambien tengo otra duda con el lm324 no entiendo por que del piezo al lm324 se conecta a la pata 2 siendo que es negativo y la 3 que es positivo tiene que ir conectado a masa-negativo.

por favor diganme donde esta el error.
anexo imagen para que chequen si esta bien conectado la corriente. 

como es posible que no haiga un tutorial de esto que supuestamente algunas personas  ya lo hicieron, a menos que no deseen compartirlo.

por favor ayudenme despues prometo hacer un tutorial para tontos como yo.

saludos a todos y este es un magnifico foro.
gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

Todo aparenta estar bien... y los capacitores no son el problema 
Lo que preguntás sobre el operacional está correcto, es la configuración inversora por eso se conecta así...


----------



## jonnf

fernandoae dijo:


> Todo aparenta estar bien... y los capacitores no son el problema
> Lo que preguntás sobre el operacional está correcto, es la configuración inversora por eso se conecta así...


muchisimas gracias por su rapida respuesta fernando, pero si todo esta bien por que se queda apagado? osease como si no sirviera el piezo, lo golpeo y no pasa nada, tendras fotos del circuito ya montado., algo se me esta pasando y solo viendo el circuito ya armado es probable que pueda resolver este asunto., otro detalle mas en lugar de un control de xbox estoy usando un joystick Acteck AGJ- 3300 crees que por ahi sea el problema? el voltage es el mismo, por si solo puedo controlar la bateria solo que no tiene la sencibilidad y eso es lo que quiero con este circuito.


----------



## fernandoae

Una cosa que podés hacer es poner un led con una resistencia de 330 Ohms en la salida y ver si prende cuando lo golpeás... para ir descartando problemas.
Yo en este momento no tengo la camara pero cuando pueda subo algunas fotos.


----------



## janillodrum

Hola a todos en el foro. Ya estoy terminando la bata con gamepad. Estoy montando los pad y platillos DY en el rack que construí. He sacado fotos de todos los pazos, desde cero. Les mando una fotos para que se hagan una idea de como esta quedando. La placa la dibuje y queme con el método del planchado y funciono, el único problema es que fue a la inversa por lo que solde los elementos por el frente ( quedo muy bizarra ). En cada placa se activan 04 botones. Ocupe un gamepad muy sencillo de 10 botones, intenté hacerlo funcionar con uno de 2 mandos analógicos + 10 botones, pero me fue imposible activar algún botón, el voltaje bajaba de 5 a 2.4 v.al conectarlo. Bueno estoy en la tarea de encontrar algún gamepad que me de más de 10 botones. Aún no consigo que me presten uno de xbox para desarmarlo... 

p.d. el videito lo achique mucho, sorry


----------



## jonnf

gracias amigo Janillo por compartir,  excelentes fotos muy claras y aunque se ven perfectamente el valor de las resistencias, de los demas no se ven, por favor sube el diagrama para ver el valor de cada componente y como van  air conectados., desde ya te agradesco  por compartir. 
ya lo intente con el que trae el 4066 pero se queda pegado y solo al desconectar la pata 4 del lm324 es cuando ay disparo pero solo al tocar y soltar el piezo.

por favor sube el diagrama para ir de volada por las piezas a la electronica.

gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

Si tenés puerto paralelo podés usar la alternativa que propuse más arriba, te permite conectar 60 botones usando solo diodos.

El esquema del 4066 funciona, pero no se lleva bien con algunos gamepads.. ahi cada uno tiene que ver como lo soluciona


----------



## jonnf

okey, el proyecto hacer una bateria sensible con joystick funciona solo fueron errores mios como poner out 4 en lugar de out 1 jajajaaj y no saber que el condensador ceramico trae la leyenda 104 el cual es el codigo con valor de 100nf y yo le puse el del codigo 103 que no era.     Ahora me tope con otro detalle pero supongo que es de software, los golpes son algo atrasados he probado mijoy pro  y rejoice y lo del asio  pero no logro algo decente seguire probando.


----------



## mccool1200

muy bueno, me voy a poner a construir uno asi hago un poco de ruido en casa, las fotos se ven muy bien , pero tenes el diagrama asi lo armo bien? gracias .


----------



## janillodrum

Subo las fotos del pcb que me resulto, la verdad es que soy diseñador, fanático del rock progresivo y toco batería con algunos amigos en mis ratos libres por lo que de electrónica nada. Este proyecto me tiene muy entusiasmado, talvéz me decida en el futuro a comprar una edrum de fábrica, pero lo que he aprendido al hacerlo ya es muy gratificante. Respecto a la placa pcb lo que falta es conectar las distintas tierras o masas del circuito (ground).
La velocidad de respuesta en asioall para una placa de sonido integrada a la placa madre no va a ser menor a 10 ms ( lo que genera un cierto retraso en la velocidad de respuesta). Se puede solucionar consiguiendo una placa de sonido de mayor calidad.


----------



## rvjamaica

Buenas a todos,he estado leyendo por aqui,y he visto que ha alguno os ha pasado como luisur, lo que a mi,os cuento:mi idea era hacer la pedalera del guitar rig con un joystick usb,los botones funcionaban todos por medio del joytokey y mididriver,el problema surgió cuando quise sacar los pulsadores fuera del joystick,hice lo que creí mas facil,soldar un cablecito de cada pulsador a masa y corriente directamente en la placa del circuito,pero este se quedó como si estuviera permanentemente pulsado y ahora no se que hacer.
¿Está roto?, ¿como se puede acoplar un pulsador como yo quiero de la placa?.
Gracias de antemano y espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## fernandoae

Me parece  que son muy sensibles a la electricidad estatica, a mi se me rompieron dos


----------



## pnzah

hola a todos no me queda muy claro como conectar el circuito al gamepad, les agradeceria si me ayudan con esta data un saludo


----------



## batuxz91

Buenas a todos 

Queria agradecer por esta idea , la verdad me ha hecho dar ganas de estudiar electronica. Soy muy novato en este tema y tuve mis momentos de insertidumbre pero con todos sus comentarios he podido crear mi propio circuito para tres cuerpos, la idea es hacer dos para tener una bata de 6. Lo que quisiera pedir es que por favor me confirme es si el diseño esta correcto. 

Muchas gracias 
Saludos desde Cordoba Argentina

Cesar.


----------



## luisur

Es gratificante la cantidad de gente que se prendio en el proyecto. eso si, hasta a mi se me armo lio, porque mezclaron varios proyectos:

El primero es con gamepad on-off( el mio funciona espectacular)
otro gamepad con sensibilidad
otro por puerto paralelo

Todos funcionan y dependen de las necesidades de cada uno. Por mi parte, la bata funciona a full, y gracias a las ideas del foro consegui pad que aguantaran el uso de mis hijos(gracias d51) y @fernandoae que paso esperaba ver mas fotos de tu proyecto.

@batuxz91 para que haces el pcb de tres canales, si tenes cuatro en cada juego de ci?
Si encuentro despues mi pcb de 8 lo subo.

A todos los que lo ven, animensen se divertiran un buen rato haciendose los metaleros, suban fotos de sus proyecto haber como van y que ideas tienen para aportar.Gracias


----------



## fernandoae

La mia la tengo funcionando con gamepad, tambien la probe con el puerto paralelo (la interfaz baratita de los diodos) y funciona realmente sin problemas, me queda por hacer un buen soporte, y ya hice un pedal para el bombo


----------



## luisur

Lo prometido es deuda, aca esta el archivo pcb, tengan paciencia es el primero que hago con este programa.
 En cuanto a los trimmer, yo les puse una resistencia de 100k y anduvo joya, entonces para que ponerle otra cosa, lo puentes son varios vean el circuito y vallan colocandolos.


----------



## luisur

Ese circuito es para un solo canal, porque lo pidio un usuario así. fijate en las primeras paginas y esta el circuito real de cuatro canales, ya que cada ci tiene para cuatro canales.

Armatela esta muy buena, por mi parte, termino de salir de unos despelotes personales y comienzo a armar la crotobata V8, con sensibilidad en por lo menos 4 pad y en el mejor de los casos 8 pad.

Saltie la nomenclatura V1, V2 y V3 hasta V8 porque queda mas heavy, porque soy re heavy, rejodido, jajjajajajaj.

Les adjunto fotos de la ultima actualizacion, aporte de d51, realmente con esa tela arriba no se rompe la gomaespuma(sorprendente, si señor) la tela la llaman en las casas de telas como tropical, en la image 3 detalle de los aros de metal que utilce para tensar la tela.


----------



## fernandoae

Estaba pensando en que todo esto se podria simplificar MUCHO usando esa gomaespuma antiestatica en la que vienen algunos componentes electronicos... aunque no la consigo por ningun lado... se podria hacer casera... se me ocurre usar carbon molido muy fino y algun pegamento que no aisle demasiado, alguien sabe como se puede hacer?


----------



## luisur

fernandoae, como estas?  estuve haciendo pruebas con el Edrum monitor y se ve que tengo problemas en mi maquina, ya que quiero hacer pruebas de sensibilidad pero me da error y se cae el programa.

Estoy con un gamepad analogico y quiero probar asi nomas, si me lo toma el toonstrak y si lo logro lo despiezo todo por lo menos tendre 4 pad con sensibilidad.

Y si no armar algo con pic, lejos de saber como pero la idea está. lo unico que si quiero hacerlo por usb se complica enormemente, ¿es asi? nesecitas librerias protocolos etc.


----------



## Tomasito

Chicos, la verdad felicitaciones por sus baterías!!!

Yo hace como dos años que quiero hacer lo mismo, ya tenia pensada la interfaz con los operacionales y los 4066 como tienen ustedes, el joy usb, en fin, casi idéntica mi idea  
Había empezado a diseñar la cosa, pero me frenó el no encontrar un material que tenga un buen rebote, y suene más o menos mudo. Probé con varias combinaciones de maderas/espumas/gomas, pero no conseguí nada que me satisfaga, y al final quedó ahí.
Hasta me había comprado unos transductores piezoeléctricos hermosos en GM, muy baratos (centavos si no recuerdo mal), y de buen diámetro.
Ahora tengo ganas de hacerle una a mi novia, conectada a un pentium 2 o algo así, con un sintetizador, para que pueda tocar 

Me leí todo el thread, y no me quedó del todo claro como hicieron los pads. Era
Tela "Tropical"
Gomaespuma
Chapa del 18 con transductor pegado
Gomaespuma

Así, no? La gomaespuma común y corriente? La compro en una tapizería, verdad?


*Luisur*. cómo cilindraste los ángulos? Alguna cilindradora especial o algún método? Porque si meto un ángulo de 1/8 x 1/2 en la cilindradora que tengo, se va a retorcer todo 
Podrías dibujarte un planito detallando un poco más esa parte de los pads? Ya sea en paint, en autocad, o lo que te quede cómodo 



Saludos!


----------



## luisur

@Tomasito es asi como decis d51 tiene un croquis, esto usalos en los tambores, yo creo que los platillos y demas podes usar fibrofacil con goma eva.

Goma espuma comun en cualquier tapiceria de 3 a 5 cm de espesor.

cómo cilindre los ángulos? jajajaja. aca me tratan de loco, martille como tarado, (tipo herrero) te paso un croquis, trate de llevarlo a un taller y no quisieron hacerlo porque se quebraria, o retorceria como decis.
Yo, no haria de vuelta ese trabajo, es demasiado, los reutilize de la anterior prueba fallida. Yo te aconsejo probar con el esquema del mensaje #_*39.*_


----------



## Tomasito

Ouch, lindo laburito eh! Jeje Encima un caño estructural de 10x10  

Tal vez se pueda hacer algo parecido, cilindrando una planchuela de 1/2 x 1/8,  con un aro de alambre del #23 cilindrado, soldado de la parte interna del aro de la planchuela. No se si me explico. También habría que coser un aro de alambre #23 en la tela del parche, para que enganche. Creo que así quedaría bastante bien.
Otra es usar los aros que vienen para los Toms ya echos y usar esos, no creo que sean tan caros unos baratos, yo tengo dos de un tacho (redoblante) que tengo tirado por ahí, aunque son medio grandes (13'').


Luis (Luis te llamás, verdad?), entonces no lleva en ninguna parte goma (aparte de la goma espuma)? Golpearía directo sobre la tela con la espuma abajo, verdad?

PD: Me parece que el tacho que tengo, lo voy a armar según el croquis de d51 para el bombo, ya que tiene buen tamaño.



Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Y de lo de la espuma conductora casera nadie sabe nada? porque ahorraria mucho circuito  con un operacional por canal y el puerto paralelo no hace falta mas, ademas la sensibilidad seria excelente.


----------



## Tomasito

Yo he probado con espuma conductora, y me ha dado resultados bastante herráticos, jamás pude hacer que funcione más o menos bien.
Igual sé que varios han echos sensores de presión con eso, pero es mi caso.

Igual nunca ví que lo usen para e-drums. Para calcular la velocidad, las veces que lo vi, usaban dos transductores piezoeléctricos, uno en el centro del pad, y otro en el extremo.

Otra cosa, yo pondría dos diodos en antiparalelo, en paralelo a los transductores, para proteger el operacional, ya que creo que pueden tener picos bastante altos los piezos.


----------



## fernandoae

"Yo he probado con espuma conductora, y me ha dado resultados bastante herráticos, jamás pude hacer que funcione más o menos bien."
Que problema tenias?

"Igual nunca ví que lo usen para e-drums."
Y bueno, hay que innovar 

" Para calcular la velocidad, las veces que lo vi, usaban dos transductores piezoeléctricos, uno en el centro del pad, y otro en el extremo."
Sensibilidad? no gracias, es para pasar el rato, no quiero algo muy elaborado


----------



## Tomasito

fernandoae dijo:


> "Yo he probado con espuma conductora, y me ha dado resultados bastante herráticos, jamás pude hacer que funcione más o menos bien."
> Que problema tenias?



Que se yo, es como que el apretar mas o menos el sensor, no era necesariamente equivalente a que cambie su resisencia para uno u otro lado..

Igual no sé qué ventaja podría haber usando espuma conductora, me parece que la solución del transductor piezoeléctrico es la mejor "BBB" (bueno, bonito y barato).


----------



## fernandoae

Ventajas? pones todo gomaespuma y es completamente silencioso  y se simplifica el circuito, no requiere calibración...


----------



## Tomasito

Pero tenés que hacer un sanguche:

Conductor
Espuma Conductora
Conductor

Para que funcione como sensor de presión 

Cómo lo harías si no?


----------



## luisur

La verdad, me gusta con piezo, lo pegas a la chapa despues el chegusan y listo. 

Si, me llamo Luis. Le pegas a sandwich forrado con la tela, como bien decis. date cuenta que hemos probado varios tipos de pad, uno es el de d51, otro el mio y otro de un iluminado(descolgado) que te pase el croquis. Cada uno para gustos distintos.

Me tome un laburo de loco para rolar(manualmente) el caño, pero bue, sarna con gusto....

Si hubiera conseguido los aros de tambores reales, npo me hubiera puesto a fabricarlo, mi ciudad es una ciudad chica, por lo tanto no consigo mucho.http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sándwich


----------



## fernandoae

Lo de la espuma conductora casera me funcionó muy bien, lo primero que hice fué agarrar una bolsa de carbón ( de las que usamos para los asados ) y moler algunos trozos en un "ball mill" hasta obtener un polvo relativamente fino, después a ojimetro mezclé algo de carbón con cola vinilica ( la que se usa para madera ) y algo de agua para diluir la mezcla... 
Luego moje un trozo de gomaespuma en la mezcla esa, lo dejé secar y... sorpresa 20kohm de resistencia... en otras palabras... se puede conectar directamente al pad sin NINGUN CIRCUITO, solo cables.
 Desventaja los "palitos pa golpear" (a causa del sueño me olvide el nombre cientifico) estarian cableados... pero creanme que no molesta... 
 Capaz que mañana subo unas fotos si ando por casa, saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

que es un ball mill????

los "palitos pa golpear" yo los conozco como palillos


----------



## fernandoae

Es un aparato de muy alta tecnologia para moler compuestos quimicos... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYesDY8TD6E
Baquetas creo que es uno de los nombres... pero tengo poca cultura bateriologica


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:


> Es un aparato de muy alta tecnologia para moler compuestos quimicos


 
mira vos che, no lo conocia ni se me hubiese ocurrido por asomo qeu era eso, en el colegio usaba el viejo mortero de ceramica, haberlo sabido y me armaba uno de estos



fernandoae dijo:


> Baquetas creo que es uno de los nombres


 
ese creo que es el nombre que le dieron los chochamus

ahora, pa todo esto, comprar unos de los baratos o simplemente usan unos palitroques con forma??

saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Ahhhhhhhhhh, pero yo pensaba que vos decías de hacer una especie de sensor de presión con la gomaespuma conductora fernando!  

A mi me parece medio incómodo, y además hay que ver cuánto dura eso con todos los golpes 
Por ahí con una *tela* conductora podría ser..

Sigo prefiriendo la idea de los piezos


----------



## fernandoae

"A mi me parece medio incómodo, y además hay que ver cuánto dura eso con todos los golpes "
Yo creo que mucho...

"Por ahí con una *tela* conductora podría ser.."
Si, pero donde se podria conseguir? es todo un tema!

"Sigo prefiriendo la idea de los piezos"
Yo también... hoy que probé de vuelta estaba todo sin humedad y la resistencia subió un poquito bastante 

Pero voy a seguir insistiendo, los grandes inventos no se hicieron de un dia para el otro


----------



## Tomasito

De última, vamos a terminar sabiendo un montón de formas de *NO* armar una batería eléctrica  

Yo en cuanto termine con otros proyectos, empiezo con la e-drum. Mientras, a pensar 


PD: Sé que hay telas conductoras... No recuerdo ni para qué se usan, pero sé que hay..
PD2: Parece que tan loco no estaba!  http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=conductive fabric


----------



## fernandoae

De existir existe, pero para conseguirla es todo un tema... 
Ahora se me vino a la cabeza el neoprene (el de los trajes de los buzos)... es conductor normalmente? pq los electroestimuladores tienen contactos de neoprene conductor...


----------



## rockerape

Gracias por este magnifico hilo (bastante tiempo tarde en encontrarlo). Ya desbarate la vieja batería que había hecho con switches y CD's viejos y me preparo para hacer una con piezos. Ya tengo todos los componentes y el circuito lo voy a hacer en una placa universal por que me parece mas fácil y rápido. Voy a usar transistores en lugar del 4066 por los problemas que tiene bloqueándome el joystick (no sabia que los transistores se pudieran usar de esa manera, sin conectar el emisor a tierra del circuito).

Luego de leer las 7 paginas  que van de este hilo me sembraron ciertas inquietudes:

1 – cual es mejor el usb o el paralelo (respecto al tiempo de retardo).
2 – no entendí el tutorial para asignar sonidos MIDI a mi joystick USB (descargue el “VMIDIJoY” y los instale pero definitivamente no pude producir ningún sonido ¿es necesario tener el fruitloops?)

Bueno por ahora voy a dormir. Luego, cuando termine mi batería y con algo mas de tiempo subo unas fotos del resultado.

Si alguien tiene ideas para hacer los pads son bienvenidas. He intentado volver a encontrar un video en el que explicaban otro método para hacer los pads con el piezo incrustado dentro de un tubo así se ahorraría mucho trabajo cortando madera y todos esos materiales (era facilísimo solo metían el piezo dentro de un tubo de pvc, tapaban los extremos del tubo dejando un agujero para sacar los cables del piezo y eso era todo)

Ahora si, hasta la próxima. Voy a intentar regresar almenos una vez por semana.


----------



## fernandoae

"1 – cual es mejor el usb o el paralelo (respecto al tiempo de retardo)."

Los dos son buenos, el paralelo capta mas de 500pps... pero no es algo tan critico el tiempo de respuesta.

"2 – no entendí el tutorial para asignar sonidos MIDI a mi joystick USB (descargue el “VMIDIJoY” y los instale pero definitivamente no pude producir ningún sonido ¿es necesario tener el fruitloops?)"
El soft convierte las señales del joy en datos midi, a partir de ahi tenes que usar un soft que lea esos datos y actue reproduciendo un sonido.


----------



## rockerape

Gracias por la respuesta fernandoae, intentare luego, cuando me funcione la batería.
Había ya probado en el protoboard y me funciono perfectamente, luego termine de montar los componentes en una tarjeta universal y la conecte sin darme cuenta que los integrados estaban intercambiados (los dos se echaron a perder hno: ). Compre nuevos componentes y volví a montar en el protoboard y ya no me funciona como antes, tengo que golpear el piezo muy fuerte para que me active el botón del joystick  (antes del accidente con los IC's con un leve toque andaba de maravilla. Ha de ser el dios del Silicio que se esta vengando de mi por quemar a sus dos IC’s).   

Probé el circuito con un cargador de pared (de un mp3 que tiene salida usb) y me activa el botón y envía pulsos unas 3 veces por segundo (posiblemente sea por que esta mal filtrado) entonces  probé sacando los 5V del usb de mi PC ya no se activa el botón.

Mas adelante intentare subir un par de imágenes de lo que he hecho hasta ahora.


----------



## rockerape

Como es posible que un circuito tan sencillo no me funcione después de haberle invertido tanto tiempo. Tan solo el día de hoy le he invertido almenos 14 horas para terminarlo y ponerlo en su cajita (ayer invertí otras 14 horas haciendo pruebas y buscando materiales)


Aquí algunas fotos  :



Esta es la galeria con todas las fotos
http://img64.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg




Estas son las mismas imajenes una por una
del cerebro
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/1095/bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1095/bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1095/bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1095/bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg
(La caja amarilla es una jabonera que no voy a usar mas por que voy a jugar todo el tiempo con mi bateria)

y del control usb
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1095/bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1095/bateriaelectronicafotos.jpg

Pues bien ya casi esta listo. Lo unico que falta es que "funcione".


----------



## luisur

Por propia experiencia te digo que: es un circuito muy simple debes pasar revista a todo el circuito, para empezar en un solo canal, desde la alimentacion hasta el propio swicht, despues cambiarlo de boton(por ahí estaba mal soldado, y no te funcionaba el canal)

fijate de probar el joystick solo, veo que es un play con adaptador, podrias comprar un usb directamente salen barato(se que es una croto bata, pero no para tanto, jajajaj)

Si te funciono, te tiene que volver a funcionar seguramente tenes un problema de alimentacion, una pregunta ¿porque no sacas la alimentacion del propio joystick?


----------



## rockerape

luisur dijo:


> Si te funciono, te tiene que volver a funcionar seguramente tenes un problema de alimentacion, una pregunta ¿porque no sacas la alimentacion del propio joystick?



La razón por la que no saco la alimentación del propio joystick es precisamente por que estoy usando el adaptador para play que me valió 40.000  ( pesos colombianos (unos 20 dólares)) y me da miedo que no resista la carga de energía y me lo dañe.


Por otro lado tengo 3 preguntas 


1	-  alguien sabe si es cierto que se puede convertir el control de Xbox a USB tan solo cambiándole el conector tal y como dicen aquíesta en ingles)   http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/DIY_USB_Gamepad  

2  -  El circuito (sensible) hecho con el control de Xbox funciona realmente? Es decir si golpeamos suave suena suave, y si golpeamos fuerte suena fuerte?

3  -  Luego de haber hecho el control sensible (aun no lo tengo, primero quiero saber todo al respecto) y haber bajado los drivers y el resto de software que esta en esta pagina (en ingles  )   ¿que programa de música puedo usar para producir sonidos que varíen dependiendo de la fuerza con que se golpean los pads? (si alguien puede indicar un tutorial en la web se agradece )   Todo esto por que quiero hacer una que suene como las baterias electronicas profesionales.

Que sean cuatro Jejeje
4  -  Cuando golpeo uno de los pads del joystick (en el juego FoFiX, también Rockband) se demora un pequeño tiempo en producir el sonido ¿a todos les pasa lo mismo o es solo a mi? (No creo que sea mi pc, tiene; 2GB ram, 500DiscoDuro, Procesador 5200)


La ultima 
5  - que quere decir "croto bata"   
bata=bateria    
croto=????


----------



## luisur

"estoy usando el adaptador para play que me valió 40.000  ( pesos colombianos (unos 20 dólares))"

Aca por 7 dolares tenes un joystick usb para pc.

Tu proyecto es de xbox a pc y en eso no te puedo ayudar, seria conveniente mudar el proyecto con uno de pc y seria menos engorroso.

al punto tres, yo uso el loopbe1 como cable virtual, al Edrum monitor como asignador de canales, y al toontrak solo como generador, googlea un poco y conseguis estos programas.

4- con mi configuracion no tengo ese problema de retardo

5-Crotobata significa bateria hecha con rejunte de cosas, es un apodo a mi bateria casera nada mas.


----------



## rockerape

luisur dijo:


> al punto tres, yo uso el loopbe1 como cable virtual, al Edrum monitor como asignador de canales, y al toontrak solo como generador, googlea un poco y conseguis estos programas.






Muchas gracias por tus respuestas luisur  . Ya descargue dos de los programas que me recomendaste, solo me falta el toontrak que no lo pude bajar de la pagina oficial así que busque un torrent que trae el instalador ToonTrack Superior Drummer v2 0  (pesa 19 Megas) mas  librerías de sonidos(pesa 18 *GIGAS*).

1 -¿El Superior Drummer me sirve? (esta pregunta se debe a que en la pagina oficial hay varios productos y no tengo idea de cual descargar. O si no te queda muy difícil me podrías enviar tu instalador a mi correo wwwwolfgang(aroba)gmail.com y te lo agradecería mucho ya que asi  estaría seguro de que no estoy descargando un torrent que podría tener virus).

2 -¿Con el solo instalador es suficiente o tengo que descargar las librerías también?


----------



## fedoalcon

Alguien se anima a hacer este?
http://www.megadrum.info/


----------



## luisur

lo tenes en taringa
http://www.taringa.net/posts/musica...-from-hell,-toontrack-solo,-en-mediafire.html

Fijate que te digo "solo", sino, vas a tener que usarlo con sonar o flstudio.
Puede ser toontrack u otros que trabajen con canales midi que son la gran mayoria.

Que te tiro @fedoalcon eso era lo que andaba buscando pero me parece que me queda grande, ya que el uso de pic, por parte mia es nulo y ademas del tipo usb. Si tuviera tiempo y capital me tiro de cabeza para ver que sale.

Ahora culpa tuya voy a soñar de noche. Jajjajajaja


----------



## fedoalcon

Jeje! Yo tb le tengo ganas al megadrum pero le tengo un miedo terrible, anduve averiguando si se consiguen los micros y demas y que costo tenian, entre el pic y el atmega32 tenes algo asi como 85 pesos argentinos, el resto no se pero parece bastante accesible, excepto el lcd que creo que se puede obviar...creo...tampoco se cuanto vale el lcd. Entro todos los dias a la pagina de megadrum pero no me decido.........pero los videos que hay posteados de las pruebas estan de lujo y dan ganas de arriesgarse...por lo pronto voy a armar el del gamepad y despues vere si me animo...


----------



## rockerape

luisur dijo:


> ...Fijate que te digo "solo", sino, vas a tener que usarlo con sonar o flstudio.
> Puede ser toontrack u otros que trabajen con canales midi que son la gran mayoria.




Muchas gracias por tu respuesta . Perdona mi ignorancia, no sabia ni habia notado la palabra *"solo" *en tu post anterior 

Ya descargue el todos los programas que dijiste y los instale pero aun asi no me funciona. Porfavor dime que estoy haciendo mal.


Aqui te dejo una imagen:

Esta todo en un circulo, mira:
Edrum monitor 1.0
loopbe1
Toontrack solo

Ademas:
Carpeta con los plugins
El Edrum monitor 1.0 configurado (ya me reconoce los botones del joystick)
loopbe MIDI In/Out (configurado)

Cuando abro el toontrack me pide abrir un proyecto 

Espero me puedas ayudar. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## luisur

Va muy bien, el problema parece ser que instalaste solo el "toontrack solo" este va acompañado con el EZ drummer o el drumkit from hell u otro de toontrack (tiene varias baterias).

Te explico de otro modo la plataforma en midi seria "toontrack solo" es el entorno, este no genera ningun ruido, y despues tenes el generador que seria el EZ drummer o el drumkit from hell  u otro de toontrack.


----------



## fedoalcon

No se si alguien ya lo dijo pero se me ocurrió que en vez de goma eva que se rompe al poco tiempo de darle palazos se prodia usar un pedazo de neumatico de automovil, la cara interna suele ser bastante lisa y resistente a los golpes, no se que tan facil es de cortar o conseguir pero bue....


----------



## luisur

sino, podes probar con :
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloa...ro-+-Jazz.html

Esta bueno y parece superior al toontrack, lo estoy bajando y despues te cuento.

Adjunto algo para que suframos todos juntos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvNTWxFE6d4&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tESREIZ5BI8&feature=player_embedded


fedoalcon: metela pata, aca seguro te dan una mano, está fernandoae fuera de serie, no te deja a pata. Yo arrancaria, pero falta capital y por aca no se consiguen la mayoria de las cosas y si las consigo salen mas caras.


----------



## rockerape

luisur dijo:


> Va muy bien, el problema parece ser que instalaste solo el "toontrack solo" este va acompañado con el EZ drummer o el drumkit from hell u otro de toontrack (tiene varias baterias).
> 
> Te explico de otro modo la plataforma en midi seria "toontrack solo" es el entorno, este no genera ningun ruido, y despues tenes el generador que seria el EZ drummer o el drumkit from hell  u otro de toontrack.




  Gracias *luisur*. Por fin tuve tiempo libre para instalar y probar el EZ drummer.  

Ya  lo tengo funcionando y es  entretenidisssssimo



Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## fedoalcon

Por si al alguien le interesa encontré el articulo original de Instructables.


----------



## rockerape

Hola amigos de este magnífico foro. 
En estos días tuve un tiempo libre y continué con mi proyecto de batería electrónica y con las pruebas que hice concluí que definitivamente el lm324 me odia. Por esto voy a continuar con mi proyecto pero con el lm555, que nunca me ha dado problemas. 

Se que voy a tener que hacer un circuito por cada canal pero me va a funcionar de maravilla.

Ya tengo cuatro canales de una batería que había hecho antes con microswitches, solo necesito saber como cambiar el microswitch por el piezo.
Aquí una imagen:





Este circuito me funciona con el microswitch, se activa por 150 mili segundos +/-. 
 Me gustaría implementarlo con un piezo por el click que hace el microswitch al ser golpeado.


----------



## luzar2

hola he intentado hacer el circuito de luisur pero nada que he podido hacerlo funcionar, yo lo estoy haciendo para ponerlo en un teclado normal de pc puerto ps/2. la combinacion de tecla esta bien... debo aclarar que soy aficionado, pero se lo suficiente para armar el circuito y lo he revisado mil veces y nada... ya me estoy desilucionando...espero que me puedan ayudar...

gracias


----------



## luisur

Como usas el circuito para teclado ps2?

Originalmente es para usb, por supuesto que armandolo, podes usarlo como un swicht y lo aplicas a  cualquier interfase, fijate bien que a mi me mareo tambien y era que faltaba una tierra a un terminal.

Si me preguntas yo lo armaria con un gamepad usb, salen poca plata y no te complicas tanto con el desarme de un teclado ps2.

rockerape: el circuito funciona de maravilla ademas si queres mejorarlo podes usar muchas piezas de este, para armar uno mas pulenta. 

Les aseguro que el circuito funciona espectacularmente, lean todo el tema y lo armaran sin problemas.


----------



## luzar2

ya el desarme del teclado esta listo y la combinacion de los cables tambien, y me parece mejor porque puedo llegar a tener muchas entradas (como 80, sin meter las teclas f1, f2, shift..etc) mi pregunta es si con el teclado no cambia la sensibilidad o algun componente del circuito?

de verdad gracias por compartir esto ya que por ningun lado de la web se encuentra algo asi.


----------



## luisur

En teoria, si. te la debo como haces para soldarlo o encontrar la combinacion justa.

Te digo en teoria, ya que el circuito consta de dos partes definidas, una es la toma del sensor(piezo-lm) y la otra del swicht(4066 y gamepad) la ultima parte trabaja como interruptor, por lo que no habria inconveniente en conectarlo a un teclado.


----------



## luzar2

bueno mi teclado, tenia una plakita pequeña que es donde estan los contactos, de ahi se ramifica hacia dos laminas de plastico con sus pistas para cada boton, con un tester fui probando continuidad desde cada boton hacia la placa, asi lo hice en las dos laminas (cuando hacen contacto se acciona) y fui anotando a cual correspondia cada tecla o caracter del teclado. pero ya tengo anotado cada tecla con su respectivo par. intente hacerlo con unos simples interruptores pero generan falsos. por eso decidi hacerlo con piezos y encontre esto que compartes pero no he podido hacerlo funcionar.

estaria muy agradecido si me pudieras ayudar de cualquier forma.
Gracias


----------



## luzar2

una pregunta luisur vos dijiste que la resistencia que esta en paralelo con el condensador es de 1m, pero en la imagen pusiste r1 que es 100K. cual es la que va?


----------



## luisur

La de 100K. lo vuelvo a decir el circuito funciona, segui busdcando la falla o colocale un led a la salida, ojo con la corriente de alimentacion


----------



## chmame

Hola soy nuevo y queria saber el valor del Q1 al Q4 en el circuito ya que no los puedo encontrar. Desde ya muchas gracias y los felicito.


----------



## rockerape

chmame dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo y queria saber el valor del Q1 al Q4 en el circuito ya que no los puedo encontrar. Desde ya muchas gracias y los felicito.



Son transistores NPN de uso general (son los mas baratos  )

*2n2222*
o cualquier reemplazo etc..
2n3904


----------



## chmame

Hola Rockerape!!!
Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Estoy como loco con esto. Le quiero armar esta bata a mi hermano. 
Un abrazo grande y gracias


----------



## ehbressan

Bueno, les voy a dar el dato que les esta faltando.
La goma que da un rebote lo mas parecido a un parche, se llama en Argentina, Goma Caramelo.
Tiene un color marron claro, medio transparente (como caramelo = azucar tostada) y viene en plancha. Hay de varios espesores. Las que tengo hechas para practicar rebotes es de 5 mm. de espesor (y tengo 2 capas), pero para la electronica, andaria bien una sola.
Espero les sirva.
Sds.


----------



## chmame

Arme la placa pero no me funciona. Es lo mismo el transistor que el otro IC? Tendrias unas fotos de tu placa armada y conectada? Ya que las que vi por el foro algunas estan soldadas sobre el cobre y bueno es medio confuso para mi. 
Muchas gracias y un abrazo.
Christian


----------



## rockerape

chmame dijo:


> Arme la placa pero no me funciona. Es lo mismo el transistor que el otro IC? Tendrias unas fotos de tu placa armada y conectada? Ya que las que vi por el foro algunas estan soldadas sobre el cobre y bueno es medio confuso para mi.
> Muchas gracias y un abrazo.
> Christian



Bueno yo he armado varios circuitos (todos en una placa universal) pero ninguno me ha funcionado a la perfeccion :enfadado:

El problema con el IC2 es que presenta errores con algunos controles (al menos con el mio). Puede estar bien armado pero solo me funciona conectando uno a la vez. Es por eso que algunos armamos el cicuito con transistores en vez de usar el IC2.

Otro problema son los piezos. Al parecer al estar todos conectados a la misma tierra(negativo) cuando golpeo cualquiera de los piezos me activa los demas. Ésto lo pude solucionar parcialmente dejando al aire el piezo (solo conectando el positivo).

Finalmente opté por utilizar el LM555 pero tambien he tenido problemas similares.

Como no he tenido mucho tiempo libre no he podido dedicarme otra vez a encontrar nuevas soluciones. 

Lo que te recomiendo es que lo pruebes primero en un protoboard y luego al montarlo sobre la placa revises varias veces a ver si no tienes algun componente mal montado.


----------



## chmame

Ok voy a probar. Si, yo tambien estoy con poco tiempo. 
Pero el piezo funciona solo conectando el positivo? 
Pruebo y despues te cuento. Yo lo arme con transistor. Sabes si hay mucha diferencia o cual es el mejor capacitor para utilizar?
Muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta capo. Un abarazo.


----------



## elplatense

Muchachos me sumo al tema.

Hace meses que vengo pensando esta idea y esto me viene bárbaro.

La cuestióne es que tengo un homestudio, y tintetizo batería por MIDI, pero controlandola desde el mismo keyboard de la PC.

La idea, fue desarmar un teclado PS2 viejo, y usar la plaqueta para soldar un par de clables a las teclas q activan los cuerpos de la batería. De esta forma, haciendo el puente, disparaba la batería, pero quiero ahora traducir eso a lo que vienen tratando.

Si pudiera usar esos piezos como switchs, y soldarlos a las teclas que disparan los distintos cuerpos de la batería sería bárbaro.

Funciona esto orientado a los gamepads para lo que quiero hacer?

Por otro lado, alguien me puede facilitar un diagrama, PBC, valores, en fín, todo lo que me pueda ayudar de una amnera bien fácil como empezar a soldar todo (soy aficionado a la electrónica nomás)..

Gracias gente.!

Y felicito al creador del thread!


----------



## neo.wladi

buenas.
llevo un tiempo siguiendo este tema, les cuento que tengo todo funcionando(circuito luisur), pero el unico pero es cuando toco un pad de forma rapida y constante  hay momentos que se corta un toque y luego sigue despues se corta uno o dos toques y sigue y asi todo el rato. por lo que vi no es problema de piezo ni tampoco de la etapa de switch es la etapa del amp, creo, porque cambie la etapa del 4066 con nuevo condensador y resistencia y pasa lo mismo.

con respecto al post anterior (elplatense) si se puede para teclado con estos mismos circuitos
espero su ayuda please bye


----------



## elplatense

Gente.. voy a contar mi experieriancia con el circuito de liusur.







La cuestión es que me decidí y fuí a comprar todos los elementos. Gasté 20 pesos incluyendo una plaqueta perforada de 10x10 en donde monté toda la circuitería.

Paso a explcar en detalle:
Usé un piezo de 41 mm. (buzer 0.8 kHz). Sólo 1 conectado al INPUT 1 para probar.






No usé las VR en la entrada, ya que no conseguí, pero igual debía funcionar, con mas o menos intensidad en la sensibilidad del piezo.

Como verán, el circuito está basado principalmente en dos integrados. EL LM324N (consegí el ST >> VER DATASHEET) y el TC4066BP como switch (de TOSHIBA >> VER DATASHEET)

El circuito se alimenta con los 5v que entrega cualquier puerto USB, y esto viene perfecto, ya que basta con tomarlos del mismo joystick al que vamos a conectar como gamepad.






Una vez terminado el proceso de soldado, conecto el OUTPUT 1 a un joystick de PlayStation, en los bornes del L2 (era el mas fácil de soldar).

Primera sorpresa , cada vez que golpeaba el piezoeléctrico, generaba un corte continuo de aproximadamente 10 segundos. Pensé que esto se debía a haber obviado los reguladores del INPUT, pero NO. Entonces solucioné ese problema, soldando una resistencia de 1M en paralelo al capacitor C1. De esta forma, logre que por cada golpe, me generara un corte de milisegundos. Excelente para lo que quería lograr. Ahora sí, me dí cuenta lo importante que son los reguladores, ya que el piezo quedó demasiado sensible a los golpes.

Ahora, conecte el piezo al INPUT 3, y en éste obtuve lo mismo que en el INPUT 1. El corte continuo de 10 segundos. Será que necesito una resistencia de 1M, paralela a cada capacitor (c1, c2, c3 y c4)  ?

Por otro lado, andan dando vueltas por ahi otro circuito, similar a este, pero con unos transistores como switches. Seá mejor que este en cuanto a los cortes, sin tener que estar parcheando con esa resistencia de 1M en paralelo a los capacitores?

Luisur, por favor, comentame si a vos te quedó como estoy contando, o agregaste alguna otra cosita mas, como extra al circuito original que adjuntaste. Además, de que diámetro son los piezos que utilizaste?

Gracias gente, cualquier otro aporte siempre ayuda .​


----------



## neo.wladi

compadre excelente, pronto mostrare las fotos del mio y un videito, sabes a mi me paso lo mismo, el post anterior lo aclara, claro que yo en ves de ponerle condensadores de 100nf le puse uno de 150nf creo, y una resistencia de 1M en paralelo, a lo mejor si aumeto esta resistencia puede que me redusca los cortes que mencionas tu y asi solucionar mi problema.

y por ultimo agregale a todos los condensadores c1 al c4 una resistencia en paralelo de 1M si te anda con 1M bien dale nomas

saludos bye


----------



## elplatense

Corrijo.. las resistencias en paralelo a los capacitores no son de 1M sino de 100K, ojo con eso. Luisur se equivocó en un comentario cuando habló que eran de 1M pero despues mencionó que eran de 100k.

Por otro lado,
en el diagrama, en la parte inferior derecha dice: NOTE 4066 PIN14=5v PIN7=0v.






Esto quiere decir que hay conectar la pata 14 a los +5v y la pata 7 a tierra? o simplemente son las especificaciones del integrado?

Por favor, que alguien me ayude porque yo no las conecté y el gamepad funciona. Con los problemas que comenté anteriormente en mi otro comentario, pero funciona.

Por otro lado, los capacitores de 100nF que conseguí, son de ceramico, y tienen como leyenda 104. Son estos realmente? porque pensé que los de 100nF dicen 103.

Ahora estoy armando este otro circuito,




siguiendo las mismas características que el anterior. Veamos que resulta.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## luisur

Muy bien, ese problema de que queda cointinuamente conduciendo, ya lo solucionamos anteriormente, se ve que leiste salteado, jajaja, como buen electronico.

En cuanto a la alimentacion deberias conectarla ya que puede originar funcionamiento erratico, y no es nada hacerlo.

No es un circuito complicado y tampoco tan quisquilloso, si estos valores te funciona, dejalo asi, en cuanto al otro circuito no lo he probado, date cuenta que no es on-off por lo tanto debes tener un gamepad analogico y conocer como se maneja con la palanca, en teoria es un valor resistivo lo cual no funcionaria, a no ser que sea un divisor de tension en ese caso andaria joya, ademas tendrias el efecto de tomar la intensidad del golpe.

Como lo dije antes, si me sigue interesando me tiraria por un circuito parecido al que me mando @fernandoae. Con señales nativas de midi, lo que te habre un abanico mucho mas grande, podes colocar varios sensores en un plato y elegir prioridad e intensidad, en definitiva es mucho mas versatil.

Manden fotos quiero ver los proyectos de cada uno.


----------



## elplatense

Aqui estoy comentando nuevamente.. y vengo con muchisimas novedades.

PROBE EL CIRCUITO de los transistores:






y es increiblemente fiel!

Excelente, me quede asombrado al ver la fidelidad de los piezos. Quiero aclarar que compre las VR1-4 de 100k, y las adapte al primer circuito con el 4066, y NADA QUE VER!. Este ultimo, con los 4 transistores, genera unos cortes espectaculares. Ya con solo poner las VR en la mitad (compre las de una sola vuelta - 360 grados), los piezos alcanzan una ganancia para destacar y no se contagian unos con otros. Los cortes que generan los transistores son rapidisimos, y NO ES NECESARIO AGREGAR NINGUN ELEMENTO ADICIONAL COMO LA R EN PARALELO AL C.

Ademas, probe hacer golpes seguidos muy rapidamente, y quiero destacar que los toma perfectamente. Ajustando las VR correctamente para cada tambor, este circuito es capaz de procesar golpes bien rapidos. No se pierde ningun golpe, y la PC los toma perfectamente.

Conecte todo a un joystick de PLAYSTATION, y este con un conversor PLAY - USB a la PC.

Esta tarde, si puedo, voy a probarlo en un TECLADO comun de PC USB. Si llegara a funcionar (que deberia hacerlo sin problemas), voy a armar dos de estos circuitos para tener hasta 8 tambores).

Prometo subir fotos ni bien pueda. Incluso antes de terminarlo, asi van siguiendo mas de cerca mis pasos.

Luisur, te recomiendo intentarlo con el circuito este de los transistores. Ya te digo, probe los dos, y no tienen comparacion. Este ultimo es increible. Gracias al amigo que aportó el esquema en la página 3!

Ahora someto una vez mas a un llamado a la solidaridad, para que me recomienden que switch comprar para el pedal del bombo.

Hay unos micro-switches, pero creo que van a ser dificil adaptarlos como pedal. Cual es la mejor opcion?

Prueben el circuito muchachos.!


----------



## Maritto

Excelente el post! estoy en proceso de fabricación del mío!!!


----------



## elplatense

Probé con el teclado de PC USB, y no funciona como esperaba. Al conectar el par de la salida 1 a una tecla del teclado, esta se dispara indefinidamente al golpear el piezo y no corta nunca. Con el joystick de PlayStation funciona perfectamente, pero con el teclado de PC no. Por que será? La función en ambos casos es de switch, no entiendo por que se dispara tantas veces la letra cuando golpeo el piezo, incluso con la ganancia de la VR al mínimo. Utilizo los transistores 2n3904, quizas con unos 2n2222 que leí por ahi que quizas funcionarían para un teclado de PC. Alguien me puede confirmar esto?. 

Gracias


----------



## luisur

Yo creo que seria mas estable con el 4066, probalo no te cuesta nada.


----------



## rockerape

elplatense dijo:


> Ahora someto una vez mas a un llamado a la solidaridad, para que me recomienden que switch comprar para el pedal del bombo.
> 
> Hay unos micro-switches, pero creo que van a ser dificil adaptarlos como pedal. Cual es la mejor opcion?
> 
> Prueben el circuito muchachos.!





Que tal si intentas este y nos cuentas como te va (tiene un aspecto bastante atractivo y utiliza un piezo) 
Se ve un poco complicado pero con algo de creatividad se puede modificar y hacer mas simple sin utilizar herramientas  pesadas ni pagarle a un carpintero para que nos lo haga.
http://www.somesoundswelike.com/2008/02/diy-drum-triggers-reading-the-sensor-scientifically/
*
No se te olvide subir los videos.*

 Una pregunta para todos:

*¿que otros elementos se pueden utilizar en lugar de los piezos?*
El problema es que los piezos por aqui no se consiguen con facilidad y el que los vende los cobra muy caros.
Esto es lo que he pensado utilizar en lugar de piezos:
- microfonos
- bobinas de alambre en forma de espiral (Al acercar un imán a esta producirá una corriente inducida y activará el circuito) El iman iría adherido a la punta de la baqueta. <--Esta idea me gusta mas aunque no he tenido tiempo de hacer prueba alguna.


¿Que otros elementos se les ocurre?


----------



## elplatense

rockerape dijo:


> Que tal si intentas este y nos cuentas como te va (tiene un aspecto bastante atractivo y utiliza un piezo)
> Se ve un poco complicado pero con algo de creatividad se puede modificar y hacer mas simple sin utilizar herramientas  pesadas ni pagarle a un carpintero para que nos lo haga.
> http://www.somesoundswelike.com/2008/02/diy-drum-triggers-reading-the-sensor-scientifically/
> *
> No se te olvide subir los videos.*



Creo q ese proyevto lleva una placa llamada Arduino que sirve como interfase a la PC para muchos proyectos.

Esa placa cuesta bastante, mucho mas de lo que vengo gastando hasta con mi proyecto, entrecarpinteria y electronica. Ademas creo q en definitiva cumple la misma funcion porque no siquiera tiene sensibilidad en los piezos.

Les comento a todos q estoy terminando mi e-Drum, y que prometo colgar fotos y videos.

Por ahora no son mas que placas sueltas y maderas sin forma. No creo que me lleve mas de una semana en terminarla. En cuanto a la electronica, funciona perfectamente con el circuito d elos transistores, pero colocando resistencias de 100k en paralelo a los capasitores (1 por cada capacitor). Ahora si, esto solamente si usamos un teclado como metodo de entrada a la PC. Para quienes adapten esto a un joystick, no es necesario en absoluto alterar el circuito del diagrama.

Gracias a todos por ayudar.

PD.: Me olvidaba.. como pedal de bombo, use un micro-switch, muy sensible a las pisadas, y muy económico por cierto.


----------



## luisur

elplatense: vi tu proyecto en otra pagina, jajajaja  rockerape: el tema que usamos  piezo es justamente por lo facil y barato de conseguir, no hace falta comprarlo en una casa de electronica, podes acercarte a las librerias y pedirles las tarjetas musicales rotas o nuevas no importa de alli sacamos los piezos super baratos o de algunos juguetes chinos que tambien son baratos o de calculadoras, esas que hacen "bip" en casa no quedo ni una, jajaja  En cuanto a otros sensores por supuesto que ahi un monto, estuve buscando una pagina con varios trigger pero no la encuentro, si la veo, la posteo( buscar en google)


----------



## rockerape

elplatense dijo:


> Creo q ese proyevto lleva una placa llamada Arduino que sirve como interfase a la PC para muchos proyectos.
> .....
> PD.: Me olvidaba.. como pedal de bombo, use un micro-switch, muy sensible a las pisadas, y muy económico por cierto.



No necesitas la placa Arduino. Solo necesitas el piezo conectado de la misma manera que conectarias un drum. Solo te lo recomendaba para que te fijaras en el diseño del pedal que es bastante complejo en comparacion con un microswitch. Al principio yo intentaba hacer un pedal con partes mobiles como el que recomendé pero me di cuenta de que la simpleza a veces es mejor.

Luego empecé a utilizar un microswitch para el pedal. Probe de todo, uno de pata larga como ESTE pero encontré mayor presicion al quitarle la pata y dejarlo como ESTE. Solo hace falta incrustarlo en una tabla y dejar el botoncito sobresalir (y utilizar un zapato sin hendiduras para pisarlo  )

Suerte con tu bateria. Espero que la termines pronto.


----------



## Foox

Creo que nadie lo posteo a esto, por las dudas lo subo aca
jamas se me hubiera ocurrido hacer una bateria electrica de esta manera!!
Muy bueno!​



*



*
segui buscando y aca encontre como lo hizo paso a paso! 

Armate una bateria electrica​


----------



## rash

fernandoae dijo:


> Luis acá subí un rar con lo que vos necesitás, la bateria con sensibilidad al golpe:
> 
> Pensé que era más dificil


 

Hola buenas, no entiendo mucho del tema, pero alguien tiene información sobre algo parecido a lo que subió fernandoae pero con el código de programación del PIC?

he buscado por internet y no acabo de encontrarlo...

saludos.


----------



## neo.wladi

bueno yo por mi parte termine mi bateria, estoy contento esta sonando impeque, hay tienen un video






lo hice con el circuito de luisur, pero le hice unos cambios para mejorarlo y adaptarlo a mis necesidades.

lo que les recomiendo para este montaje:
1. usen una extructura buena ojala no de pvc, si pueden de metal porque la bateria se mueve mucho y rebota.
2. por comodidad pongan los potenciometros en los mismos pad asi se  evitan mas cableado en la interfaz, y resulta mucho pero mucho mas util  instalarlo abajito en el mismo pad
3.utilisen buenos pad porque se rompen
4.si pueden alimentenlo con 9v con un trafo, es mas seguro y mejor
5.lavense los dientes antes de irse a dormir 

espero sus comentarios

saludos, bye


----------



## luisur

muy buena bata!!!! neo.wladi

Te felicito.

rash, te dejo una pagina con el projecto completo, mucho mejor que este, pero tambien mucho mas elaborado y complejo

http://www.edrum.info/construction.html
otra
http://www.megadrum.info/

Pero te aconsejo está, ya que es super facil de construir. y tanteas si lo tuyo es la percusion.


----------



## neo.wladi

me gusto la megadrums esta bien buena, lo complicado es configurar el pic, tengo entendido que se necesita algo asi como un programador para introducirle el firmware, por esa parte es mas complicado consegirselo.

saludines, bye


----------



## rash

Ok luisur muchas gracias por los enlaces son muy interesantes..

saludos


----------



## gerardomgallo

luisur, bate tu pbc pero no entiendo mucho de electronica, podrias explicarme como conecto la placa


----------



## luisur

bate tu pbc- que significa?

no te entiendo, muy bien, ¿que placa? ¿el circuito? 

Lo conectas a un gamepad comun y este a la pc, esta explicado a lo largo del post, no es dificil , ni tampoco necesitas muchos conocimientos, solo ganas.

Arranca y todos te daremos una mano.


----------



## gerardomgallo

baje el circuito que publicaste, pero no entiendo como como lo conecto, por ej, la alimentacion


----------



## rasslan

Compañero buen día,  la batería! Ahora estoy en duda acerca de qué sistema se utiliza. He utilizado esta:







Debido a que he comprado las piezas que se ensamblan con un joystick, pero funciona cuando quiere  . Am confundir  , ¿qué sería malo? Gracias por su atención. Lo siento por los errores, soy brasileño


----------



## luisur

rasslan: el circuito que mostras es para el xbox, cosa que yo no he probado.

Si tu circuito es para un gamepad para pc es el circuito que lleva el 4066.





Fijate y comenta como te fue.

Estoy cambiando la forma de la bateria una ves mas, a pedido de mis hijos, pronto subire fotos.


----------



## rasslan

luisur: Gracias por la respuesta


El circuito con transistores para Xbox no funcionó en mi mano 
=(
elplatense y janillodrum
hizo el mismo circuito y era bueno

Voy a volver a comprar las piezas con el 4066

¿Qué programa usas para los sonidos

No se olvide de las fotos.

Gracias


----------



## luisur

arranca con el Loopbe1 como cable midi, Edrum monitor para asignar canales y sensibilidad y para que haga ruido puede ser el toonstrak solo.


----------



## trashspx

Buenas!, no se si esta bien hablar de este tema aca, pero como no se abrir temas lo hago aca, sepan disculparme...Bueno les cuento un poco lo que estoy haciendo, resulta que mirando por ahi estaba por hacer lo que se llama un "rig kontrol" (controlador midi para el programa guitar rig), y vi que lo hacia con un puerto paralelo (ficha db-25) entonces lo estaba por terminar cuando me encontre con lo de las baterias y la verdad es que como no habia visto nada sobre hacer una con un puerto paralelo, me tire a hacerlo..asi fue como logre hacer funcionar la bata, con un par de programas dps de 2 horas de estudio. El problema esta en el diseño de los pads, ya que al diseñarlos, no tengo solucion para poner bien el switch y que salga claro el sonido, y viendo por ahi, vi que usaban los piezoelectricos, y me gusto la ides pero no se si sirve como switch, ya que por lo que lei, se encargaba de mandar pequeñas corrientes cuando recibia vibraciones. Sin mas que decir sacando agradecer y disculparme, les dejo mas o menos una foto de lo que estoy haciendo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## tacul

Gente, y si cerramos el circuito con el cuerpo? o sea, un negativo a una gamba y con los dedos tocamos los positivos? vendríamos a ser la versión de los palillos cableados.

algo así hizo el tipo este 



, yo recién intenté hacerlo con mi joystick usb pero no me funcionó, es mas me dió una patada jajaj

que dicen?


----------



## tacul

Gente, les cuento que estoy en proyecto de armarme la batería con un  gamepad. El dilema es que todos los triggers que se me ocurren no se  aproximan ni un poco a una batería real, lo mejor es como hiciste vos luisur,  con un piezo. El inconveniente que tengo es que *no se absolutamente nada  de electrónica*. Ojo, si tengo que soldar, sueldo, *me gusta y no tengo  drama*. El tema es que no entiendo mucho. Te agradecería si me decis que  nivel de dificultad tiene el circuito que dejaste en el foro y mas o  menos que precio. Yo tengo un Joystick de 16 botones mi idea es usarlos  todos para distintos cuerpos de la batería. Hay alguna forma de usar el  piezo para que cierre el contacto de los botones pero que sea mas simple  el circuito? Entre hoy y mañana me voy a dar una vuelta por las casas  de electrónica cerca de casa para cagarlos a preguntas a los tipos jaja

Mil gracias!!


----------



## luisur

Tacul es un circuito sumamente facil en el post tenes toda la informacion, mas simple imposible, animate y te daremos una mano en el camino.

Costo: 50 pesos como mucho


----------



## tacul

Gracias por la respuesta Luisur, vos decís que entonces si me llevo esto impreso en la casa de electronica me dan todos los componentes? 
Ver el archivo adjunto 19215

o llevo esta tambien que tiene la resistencia de la que hablas en un comentario?
Ver el archivo adjunto 21415

Gracias!! hoy compro todo!


----------



## tacul

Chicos, ya me compré los componentes para armar un canal, esto solo me salió 15 pesos, no se si me cagaron  o me vendieron cualquier cosa. Se los pego aca a ver que me dicen, y si me pueden orientar y decir que es cada cosa! jajaja 

http://img222.imageshack.us/i/imgp2411t.jpg





muchas gracias, saludos!!!


----------



## luisur

Esta Bien, cada juego de integrados es para 4 canales, o sea que te faltarian los componentes pasivos para completar 4 canales.

En cuanto al potenciometro es para regular la intensidad o sensibilidad, yo coloque una resistencia comun a ojo y listo.

Los piezo los saque de tarjetas musicales rotas.


----------



## tacul

Ahhh, o sea que ahora si quiero hacer cuatro canales mas tengo que obviar los integrados. y eso abarataría los costos! groso! tendría que haber pedido el precio de todo así hacía el cálculo.
perdon por la ignorancia, pero no hay resistencias variables mas chiquitas y baratas que un poten?

entonces esto sería así:





1:4066
2:LM324n (me llamó la atención la n, es lo mismo?)
3: VR1
4 y 5: R1-4 y la resistencia paralela que le agregaste al C1
6: R5-8
7: D1-4
8: C1-4

no??

Si están bien les pegué de orto! jaja

gracias!!!

editado: estoy con todas las porquerías sobre la mesa y no sé por donde empezar, alguno podría subir una foto de su circuito? además no tengo idea de que forma orientar los componentes (negativo-positivo) y mucho menos las conexiones de las patitas de los integrados!!!


----------



## tacul

Gente:

Googleando un poco pude descifrar (y aprender un poco) las posiciones de algunos componentes, lo que no termino de entender es el uso de los integrados, los pines y en que canal se usa cada uno (recuerden que por ahora voy a hacer un solo canal, pero apenas lo vea funcionar voy a salir corriendo a comprar todo lo que me falta para hacer 16 canales!! jaja) 

ya que estoy les pregunto si conocen alguna otra resistencia variable que se pueda aplicar a eso, leí por ahí algo acerca de los reostatos. pero no tengo idea si para este caso podrían llegar a servir.

gracias nuevamente!

pd: como puedo saber cual es la masa del joystick??


----------



## luisur

La numeracion que aparece en el plano es la misma que el integrado, ej:








http://img27.imageshack.us/i/lm324.jpg/

Los potes son relativamente caros pero podes usar trimmer, en lo particular, yo solo use una resistencia de 30 k en serie y nada mas no utilize un pote, no es para tanto.

La masa del joystick la identificas con el signo (-) y el positivo o alimentacion con el signo (+).

Revisa la r5 son solo 4, no se porque pusiste 8. La R1 son 8.


----------



## tacul

"Revisa la r5 son solo 4, no se porque pusiste 8. La R1 son 8."

en realidad cité lo que dice el plano: calculo que significa que desde r5 hasta r8 son 1M

Gracias por la respuesta, hoy llego a casa y pruebo todo.

Saludos!!


----------



## tacul

Ya terminé todo el circuito, obvié el poten porque no entendía bien como iba, lo pude probar una vez y obviamente no funcionó. El poten es fundamental?? el piezo, tiene algún positivo y negativo?

con respecto al positivo y negativo del joystick, como no encontré los signos + y - directamente le mandé la entrada desde el usb, rojo positivo y negro negativo.

Algunas de estas cosas pueden ser la causa de que no me anduvo??

Gracias gente!!!


----------



## pianoBar

Hola a todos!!! Estoy hace un par de semanas leyendo todo el hilo y pude construir el circuito, lo de los pads de la bateria ya la tenia armada desde antes, en cuanto a los soft lo pude conseguir todo: Midi Yoke para simular los puertos, Rejoice para indicar a cada boton una nota midi y el cubase combinado con el addictive Drums para reproducir el sonido.

Despues de la presentacion aca viene la consulta. Tenia todo el circuito armado tal cual como estaba en el plano (estaba re contento), en cuanto enchufo el joystick al usb y abro el rejoice como para probarlo me figura como que el boton esta siempre conectado (presionado), estuve leyendo de nuevo el hilo y al principi vi que luisur tenia el mismo problema pero el no habia puesto la masa en el pin 3 del lm324, yo lo revise y lo puse tambien. Otra cosa que revise fue que las soldaduras no hagan contacto y no lo estan haciendo, asi que en teoria todo estaria bien pero no anda. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.
Saludos  a todos y gracias por la informacion que pusieron en todo el hilo, me sirvio mucho.

PD: la alimentacion la saco del joystick y esta conectada a los dos integrados.


----------



## luisur

pianoBar: 

Fijate que mi problema estaba en el capacitor C1, lo arregle colocando una resistencia en paralelo de 100k.

tacul: 

revisa todo el circuito, los integrados estan alimentados? fijate que en el plano, en la parte de la lista figura los pines donde se tiene que conectar la alimentacion de cada CI.


----------



## pianoBar

Gracias por la respuesta luisur, revise de nuevo el circuito y me di cuenta que la masa del 4066 no la tenia conectada, la conecte y ahora el problema es otro.
Cuando golpeo el piezo no hace nada, o sea que no se "aprieta" el boton de joystick. Para probar por donde estaria el problema empece a hacer un puente entre la alimentacion de 5v y el circuito y el resultado fue el siguiente: hice un puente en la salida del lm324 (pin 1) y el circuito anda bien, se activa el boton, pero cuando hago el puente en el pin 2, que por donde entra la señal del piezo y no se activa. Suponiendo que el problema es el lm324 lo cambie pero el problema sigue, revise muchas veces las conexiones y esta todo bien, alguna idea de donde estaria el problema?

Saludos

PD: No probe cambiar el piezo, hoy cuando llego a casa lo cambio pero igual no creo que el problema este ahi.


----------



## pianoBar

Investigando un poco me di cuenta que este circuito es un amplificador inversor, o sea, entra una tension negativa y la aumenta a una tension positiva, que este valor se puede calcular. Por este motivo me doy cuenta por que no me andaba cuando hacia el puente con la tension de 5v, por que lo transformaba a tension negativa y el 4066 no se activaba.
Ahora el tema es otro, quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir cuanta es la tension que tiene el piezo al momento de golpearlo, supongo que esta tension debe ser negativa por lo explicado anteriormente.
Al golpear el piezo no esta haciendo nada. ¿Cual puede ser el problema?


----------



## pianoBar

hola, me consegui un tester para realizar pruebas de voltaje para tratar de averiguar donde puede estar el problema. Lo primero que me di cuenta es que en el negocio de electronica me dieron una resistencia de 100ohm en vez de una de 1M (yo no puedo creer que alguien que se dedica a vender eso se alla confundido), entonces reemplace la de 1M por la de 100K y la de  100K por la de 100ohm, ¿eso puede generar algun problema? Volviendo a lo del tester encontre lo siguiente:
El piezo anda bien, genera -0.95v como maximo. cuando llega al input 2(-) del lm baja un poco la tension por la resistencia (supongo), pero cuando sale tiene la misma tension que entra, o sea, no esta amplificando. La alimentacion esta correcta. el 4066 esta andando bien por que cuando le pongo los 5v del joystick al canal (pin 13), se activa el switch. Cambie el lm y pasa lo mismo, cambie de canal y pasa lo mismo. A veces cuando golpeo varias veces el piezo me queda todo el circuito con un voltaje de 3v, desconecto el joystick y lo vuelvo a conectar y queda con tension.

Eso es todo lo que pude ver con el tester, si alguen me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo.

Estoy muy frustrado por que esto no me sale, es muy simple el circuito para que ande mal, no se que pasa.

Saludos a todos!!!!!!


----------



## Valefor

janillodrum dijo:


> Subo las fotos del pcb que me resulto, la verdad es que soy diseñador, fanático del rock progresivo y toco batería con algunos amigos en mis ratos libres por lo que de electrónica nada. Este proyecto me tiene muy entusiasmado, talvéz me decida en el futuro a comprar una edrum de fábrica, pero lo que he aprendido al hacerlo ya es muy gratificante. Respecto a la placa pcb lo que falta es conectar las distintas tierras o masas del circuito (ground).
> La velocidad de respuesta en asioall para una placa de sonido integrada a la placa madre no va a ser menor a 10 ms ( lo que genera un cierto retraso en la velocidad de respuesta). Se puede solucionar consiguiendo una placa de sonido de mayor calidad.






janillodrum dijo:


> Hola a todos en el foro. Ya estoy terminando la bata con gamepad. Estoy montando los pad y platillos DY en el rack que construí. He sacado fotos de todos los pazos, desde cero. Les mando una fotos para que se hagan una idea de como esta quedando. La placa la dibuje y queme con el método del planchado y funciono, el único problema es que fue a la inversa por lo que solde los elementos por el frente ( quedo muy bizarra ). En cada placa se activan 04 botones. Ocupe un gamepad muy sencillo de 10 botones, intenté hacerlo funcionar con uno de 2 mandos analógicos + 10 botones, pero me fue imposible activar algún botón, el voltaje bajaba de 5 a 2.4 v.al conectarlo. Bueno estoy en la tarea de encontrar algún gamepad que me de más de 10 botones. Aún no consigo que me presten uno de xbox para desarmarlo...
> 
> p.d. el videito lo achique mucho, sorry




Me intereso esto y qeria hacer unas preg. xq yo no se mucho de electricidad.

En la foto 2 vi q salen 2 cables (negro y amarillo) de cada Q, y queria preg si esos cables son los q van a los botones del joystic (osea 1 al boton y otro a masa o los 2 al boton).
Y en la entrada de 5v q va conectado ahi? osea, a donde va?

yo pienso que cada piezo va conectado al pote, y bueno ahi todo el circuito, y dsp va a los botones del joystic y a este mismo lo enchufas en la PC. Dsp con dist programas lo haces funkar. eso puede ser q este bien?

Muchas Gracias y espero hacer una bata


----------



## andree_127

hola como estan gente del foro, pues tengo una pregunta respecto a la bateria electronica solo he visto diseños que necesitan de un computador, alguno de ustedes tiene un circuito que suene independiente sin necesidad de computadora, osea un chip que tenga grabado los sonidos? bueno espero que me den la mano muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## emiro

tacul dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Luisur, vos decís que entonces si me llevo esto impreso en la casa de electronica me dan todos los componentes?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 19215
> 
> o llevo esta tambien que tiene la resistencia de la que hablas en un comentario?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 21415
> 
> Gracias!! hoy compro todo!



Hola soy nuevo en este hilo, pero viendo el diagrama de conexión del 4066 veo que no se está conectando correctamente este integrado.
los terminales de control y de entrada salida descritos ahí no coinciden con la hoja de datos del fabricante.

Les adjunto la hoja de datos para que lo comparen.

saludos


----------



## luisur

andree_127: este proyecto es con pc, por eso es super facil, lo que vos pedis es un proyecto mucho mas grande y en ese caso lo mejor es comprar una caja de ritmo, escapa de lo que es el post.


 emiro: el circuito funciona de 10, comprobá otra ves el circuito, yo lo hice y no veo el error, fijate que este integrado está a la salida.


----------



## emiro

luisur dijo:


> emiro: el circuito funciona de 10, comprobá otra ves el circuito, yo lo hice y no veo el error, fijate que este integrado está a la salida.



Tienes razón, la salida de los amplificadores operacionales controla las llaves digitales, lo que pasa es que entendí que el switch hacía referencia al control de la llave digital y no al yostick.

muy bueno el circuito se te agradece


----------



## janillodrum

Hola Luisur y amigos del foro, después de más de un año de terminada la bata todavía funciona. He cambiado algunos piezo porque mis hijas a veces le pegan muy fuerte ( las dos a la vez ). He jugado al rockero con mis amigos conectando la edrum a la mesa donde conectamos las guitarras y el bajo grabando las canciones en el mismo CUBASE donde corre la bata. La verdad es que suena bastante bien y logramos un sonido bastante limpio gracias al "Addictive Drums". Van unas fotos que les debía al foro.


----------



## emiro

Que buen acabado, pinta bien profesional.

Felicitaciones


----------



## chuchomr

Buenas a todos! estoy decidiendome por realizar el proyecto... mi caso seria como el de tacul... algunos basicos conocimientos pero con muchas ganas de soldar e incursionar en el tema. me leí todo el foro y noté varias formas de hacerlo. 
Seria buenisimo para la gente que no la tiene taan clara (como yo) que alguno posteara un circuito digamos FINAL u OFICIAL...y de una lista de componentes definitivo.
ya que para los que no tenemos tantos conocimientos de electronica se nos complica probar o modificar el circuito...(como esa resistencia que pusieron a lo ultimo) estaria muy agradecido si aunque sea en un parrafo  simplifiquen todo esto... como una especie de  resumen final tanto en diseño de la placa como en componentes y demas. (osea para que los que sepamos poco vayamos a una "fija") 
un gran abrazo a todos y muchisimas gracias por todo.


----------



## luisur

janillodrum: muy buena la bata, realmente una pinta barbara.

chuchomr: solo dale para adelante, el circuito que yo postee y funciona de 10, es el que puso emiro en los ultimos post con la salvedad de agregarle una resistencia de 100 k en paralelo a cada capacitor C1....C4


----------



## chuchomr

Gracias por la buena onda Luisur. en estos dias compro todo... tengo un par de preguntas... perdon si algunas parecen medias basicas jaaja: 
1) podria adaptar el circuito tanto a un joystick como un gamepad como un teclado no? poruqe tengo un teclado viejo y seria perfecto darle esta utilidad
2) por algun lado lei.. que por ej usan uno solo de estos circuitos para cada pieza de la bateria y con esto dividen la intencidad de golpe en 4... segun la intensidad tira un sonido que puede ser el mismo pero con su volumen reducido en 20% 40% 60%... este no es el caso ya que llevaria mas componentes no?
por ultimo
3) si alguien no se quisiera enroscar mucho en la parte software... seria una falta de respeto usar el Dany's Virtual Drum 2? es perfecto e hiper simple... hago las interrupciones en la tecla correcta y listo... o necesitaria o me convendria algo digamos mas SERIO o mas PRO... para sacarle algun tipo mas de jugo? (porque obviamente el piezo solo activa una tecla... y esta tecla un unico sonido.. osea el Dany's Virtual Drum 2 me alcanzaria...

tengo esas ultimas dudas. muchas gracias otra vez por tu tiempo che! abrazo desde miramar..


----------



## luisur

1- Eso no seria ningun problema podes usar lo que te guste, fijate que este circuito trabaja como un swicht, o sea, golpeas y cierra el circuito.

2- No te conviene, si buscas algo mas elevado o mas profesional este no es el circuito. 
El mas completo trabaja con pics y maneja midi, por lo que escapa lejos de lo que se quiere hacer aca.

3 Usa lo que te guste, para generar sonido, pero no te olvides que podes usar el rock band solo  para divertirte.


----------



## migueljunes

disculpen las molestias, es que soy novato en la electronica me podrian decir si puedo usar un 14066 en vez de 4066 o cual otra podria usar.


----------



## emiro

migueljunes dijo:


> disculpen las molestias, es que soy novato en la electronica me podrian decir si puedo usar un 14066 en vez de 4066 o cual otra podria usar.


 
Es el mismo, sólo que lo fabrica Hitachi.
Puedes usarlo sin problemas


----------



## migueljunes

gracias emiro si me sirvio pero porque tengo muy poca sensibilidad le tengo que pegar demasiado fuerte para que funcione espero me respondan, gracias


----------



## Fortivo

janillodrum dijo:


> Hola Luisur y amigos del foro, después de más de un año de terminada la bata todavía funciona. He cambiado algunos piezo porque mis hijas a veces le pegan muy fuerte ( las dos a la vez ). He jugado al rockero con mis amigos conectando la edrum a la mesa donde conectamos las guitarras y el bajo grabando las canciones en el mismo CUBASE donde corre la bata. La verdad es que suena bastante bien y logramos un sonido bastante limpio gracias al "Addictive Drums". Van unas fotos que les debía al foro.



Hola Janillodrum, te ha quedado genial , llevo siguiendo este post durante días y vamos que están muy bien los progresos y los equipos terminados, haber si me animo algún día y fabrico algo de eso que para días de fiestas con al familia estaría genial xd

un saludo chicos ¡


----------



## emiro

migueljunes dijo:


> gracias emiro si me sirvio pero porque tengo muy poca sensibilidad le tengo que pegar demasiado fuerte para que funcione espero me respondan, gracias


 
Prueba bajando los valores de R1 a R4 a la mitad es decir: 50K, con eso aumentarás la ganancia del OPAMP.


----------



## Rubenheavy

Hola, gente...! yo estoy en tramite de la construccion de una bata electronica con Edrum con joystick, el circuito que implemente para que el joystick detecte el Piezo... es mas sensillo, utilice un transistor y un capa de 10uf o 4,7uf... la cosa es que en cuanto lo termine, les subo las fotos de los pad que arme, de los circuitos, algunas ideas que saque de otros lador y algunas mias, espero poder subirlo lo antes posible...

un saludo a todos...!


----------



## ebryll

Arme todo y no me anda ayuda please soy novato en esto....


----------



## Lord Chango

ebryll dijo:


> Arme todo y no me anda ayuda please soy novato en esto....



Ser mas especifico con el problema nunca mató a nadie... Es dificil saber que es lo que no te anda...


----------



## ebryll

arme todo como esta en el planito.. pero al golpear el piezo no hace nada y me queda el circuito siempre abierto... se corta si le saco el cable de 5v al ic4066.. lo arme en una protoboard por las dudas q me pase algo.. y paso.. probe el piezo con un led perfecto.. el voltaje con un tester y es de 4.95v en la protoboard la continuidad en todos los componentes y tambien esta bien...


----------



## Lord Chango

Probaste variar los potenciometros que controlan la sensibilidad del piezo? Proba tambien cambiar los integrados por si hay alguno fallado.

Que es lo que se corta cuando sacas el cable de 5v?

Saludos.


----------



## ebryll

Lord Chango dijo:


> Probaste variar los potenciometros que controlan la sensibilidad del piezo? Proba tambien cambiar los integrados por si hay alguno fallado.
> 
> Que es lo que se corta cuando sacas el cable de 5v?
> 
> Saludos.



gracias por contestar.. la señal q va al boton del gamepad se corta..... voy a probar de cambiar el potenciometro.. puede ser el gamepad q joda?? es uno con analogicos..


----------



## emiro

ebryll dijo:


> Arme todo y no me anda ayuda please soy novato en esto....


Tienes que ser mas específico en tu problema para poder ayudarte; clase de problema, fotos, como hiciste las conexiones, partes usadas... o lo que creas que te esté generando el problema.
Suerte.


----------



## luisur

Acordate de agregar un resistencia en paralelo con el capacitor c1....c4  a la entreda del 4066, como dije es un circuito muy sencillo, tiene que andar-

A mi, me quedaba conduciendo por el capacitor. fijate y contanos-


----------



## ebryll

hola.. aca estan las fotos no he podido solucionar mi problema... gracias a todos...


----------



## luisur

ebryll dijo:


> arme todo como esta en el planito.. pero al golpear el piezo no hace nada y me queda el circuito siempre abierto... se corta si le saco el cable de 5v al ic4066.. lo arme en una protoboard por las dudas q me pase algo.. y paso.. probe el piezo con un led perfecto.. el voltaje con un tester y es de 4.95v en la protoboard la continuidad en todos los componentes y tambien esta bien...



Fijate bien, en lo que te dije de poner una resistencia, ademas no entiendo a que te referis con "siempre abierto" o sea ¿siempre conduciendo? 

Medi el pin 13 del 4066, si tenes tension cada ves que golpeas y si queda conduciendo es la resistencia que te digo y sino revisa el circuito, otro error que cometi es no haber puesto a masa el pin 3-5-10 y 12.

Sino seguimos,


----------



## cgmdrummer

me anduvo de diez aunq al conectarlo al FLstudio me responde el golpe con un milisorete de segundo por ende, si quisiera seguir un metronomo me es imposible. probe poniendo una res de 100k en paralelo al C pero mejor anduvo una de R de 1M, estoy probando en sumarle (serie) otra de 1M a la de 1M y todo esto paralelo al capacitor. funciono en programas como el digital drums pero sigue dandome ese milisorete de segundo en el FLstudio. 

sugerencias?

espero respuestas... gracias!

si me dicen de cambiar el FLstudio diganme eh, mataria por grabarme algo por eso...

PD: mataria que alguien se haga el circuito impreso de esto! jaja yo ya lo hice pero es para comparar...


----------



## DJ T3

Con el Fruity Loops Studio 9, mi máquina va pesada, no sé que versión tenes, igualmente;
Usá Asio 4All, buscá la última versión en la página oficial. Con él podes bajar la latencia bastante, pero si tenes una placa onboard Realtek HD, es para dolor de cabeza, yo tengo la Realtek (no HD), y puedo sin problemas bajar la latencia a 46ms, es un toque el retardo, pero no se nota tanto.

Si tenes placa PCI, o externa más o menos buena, podes bajar más la latencia, sino, andá pensando en otra placa de audio.

Si querés que te guíe cómo configurar el Fruity, decime, no hay problema.

Saludos


----------



## cgmdrummer

claro yo tengo la onboard. debe ser uno de los puntos... decime a ver q puedo hacer con el FL.

PD: tengo el 9 je


----------



## luisur

Es un punto, pero no el mas importante, hay un retrazo pero realmente es despreciable, por lo menos en el entorno amateur jajaa.

Otro puede ser los driver del usb, velocidad configurara, etc.

Fijate de instalar el Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 y el programa para tocarlo solo, y no necesitas del Flstudio


----------



## Lord Chango

Bueno, despues de probar y probar, no llegue ni siquiera a que me tome el jostick el FL9. Me toma los disparos, pero me dice "unhandled" (el testigo de "midi" prende, pero verde en vez de naranja). Hice todo lo que explican en las paginas de internet, pero no hubo forma. Ni siquiera con la ayuda del FL.

Si alguien hizo andar un jostick USB generico con Rejoice en FL 9, y me puede dar una mano sobre como configurarlo, mil veces agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## cgmdrummer

che probe con el circuito del transistor y la verdad que me anda sacandole la resistencia previa al transistor, es como que no le llega la señal necesaria... igual pude conseguir un 2n2222 tendra algo q ver?

quiero mi bateria en tiempo reallll!!!!!!!  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## trashspx

no probaste mandando el asio4all? bajate la ultima version que se abre automaticamente con ese tipo de programas, fl, cubase, etc. saludos.


----------



## cgmdrummer

si probe pero es igual, o sea bajó el retraso pero todavia le queda un toque y es molesto  alguien probo el circuito de los transistores??? como les fue?


----------



## janillodrum

La solución al retraso es conseguir una tarjeta que soporte ASIO2 ( yo uso una que conseguí en de remate.cl en unos $ 40.000.- chilenos hace más de un año - SB Audigy 2 ZS ) y anda perfecto.http://i10.forosdeelectronica.net/icon_wink.gif


----------



## eslabones

Hola a todos necesito q me ayuden, hice el circuito descargue los programas midiyoke, vmidijoy, friuty loops con addictive drums, pero no logro hacer q suene, si alguien me puede decir como se configuran los programas desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## luisur

Primero, fijate que el joystick tenga las entradas en la pc, por lo que, fijate en dispositivos de juegos, si al golpear se activan los canales, sirve tambien para saber que boton es cada drum.
segundo: en particular uso el loopbe1 para asignar los canales midi

y tercero: usaria el toontrack "solo" asi se llama

proba con esto y por parte. Suerte


----------



## eslabones

gracias luis por responder, ya lo tengo funcionando con midi yoke, edrum monitor, fl studio y ezdrummer.


----------



## mjacksonpop

Hola gente... estuve leyendo todo el hilo de conversacion, muy interesante...

Les cuento mi "problema".

Instale MIDI Yoke, EdrumMon, ToonTrac Solo y EZ Drummer...

Solo estoy probando para ver si funciona  con mi gamepad USB para despues armar los pads.
Andar anda, pero lo noto "lento" el golpe, lo que se hace muy dificil llevar un ritmo ya que tiene un desfasaje minimo, pero al oido humano es notable.

Mi pregunta: ¿Ese retardo se soluciona al usar los piezo-electronicos del pad? ¿o cual es el problema?

Saludos, 
Martin!


----------



## Rubenheavy

mjacksonpop dijo:


> Hola gente... estuve leyendo todo el hilo de conversacion, muy interesante...
> 
> Les cuento mi "problema".
> 
> Instale MIDI Yoke, EdrumMon, ToonTrac Solo y EZ Drummer...
> 
> Solo estoy probando para ver si funciona  con mi gamepad USB para despues armar los pads.
> Andar anda, pero lo noto "lento" el golpe, lo que se hace muy dificil llevar un ritmo ya que tiene un desfasaje minimo, pero al oido humano es notable.
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿Ese retardo se soluciona al usar los piezo-electronicos del pad? ¿o cual es el problema?
> 
> Saludos,
> Martin!



Hola! Te comento en mi caso lo que hice... a mi me pasaba lo mismo, pero no lo ejecute con el ToonTrac Solo, pero si con el EZ Drummer como Instrumento virtual en el Sonar 8, ajuste la latencia lo mas corta posoble y al toque note la diferencia.. ejecuta el golpe al TOKE! (rapidisimo)... esto tambien depende de la placa de sonido que tengas, no todas las placas pueden llegar a la misma latencia... Lo encontras en Opciones de Audio: Mix Latency...

Espero haberte ayudado en algo... saludos!


----------



## luiwii

Hola chicos me presento,  soy nuevo en el foro,  soy de Valencia y en fin para poder ingresar tube que buscar como que buscar como resolver la respuesta para ingresar en el foro,  lo cual quiere decir que de electrónica mas bien poco,  poco,  soy bastante apañado y voy haciendo mis pinitos,  hace un año ya arme este circuito y me funcionaba ok,  pero hice un circuito mas bien ñapa,  ahora tengo algo mas de experiencia de tanto mirar aqui y allá,  me hice un joystick arcade hace 4 meses y funciona ok,  ahora vuelvo a retomar el tema de la bata,  pero quiero hacerla mejor,  me regalaron una batería de rockband y mi idea era modificarla completamente,  la he desmontado y me he quedado el cerebro de la batería y la carcasa que la sujeta y mi idea es hacerme una con mosquitera,  el otro dia saque mi antiguo circuito que hice,  que lo saque de instructables,  cogi y solde al joystick las 4 salidas que nos da este circuito,  pero solo me funciona uno, entonces he decidido volver a hacer el circuito pero bien,  sin ñapas y historias porque en su dia me funcionaba,  la idea es tener una batería con 8 pads,  los 4 que ya tiene y los 4 de este circuito,  la pregunta de momento porque tendre mas es como puedo deaoldar lo que he soldado,  intentaré subir fotos de mi proyecto,  para que veáis mis avances,  gracias.


----------



## cgmdrummer

de la misma manera en que fue soldado, mas un desoldador tipo (jeringa o malla) y wala!!! eso es todo, manda fotos y te ayudamos pero lo mejor es eso


----------



## luiwii

Gracias por responder,  no me acordaba cuando compro los componentes los compre por duplicado,  asi que me he puesto a armar otro circuito,  la puntada es que como no se hacer un pcb y no na atrevo a usar acidos,  me tocara unir todas las pistas con cables y con tantas soldaduras no se si me pasara como en el otro,  que con el tiempo a dejado de funcionar,  cuando conecte el antiguo al cerebro de rock band solo me funcionaba uno de los cuatro y creo que es por las soldaduras que hice,  que eran mis primeras soldaduras y no estaban muy allá,  ahora sueldo estoy soleando mejor,  ya llevo medio circuito acabado a base de cables para las pistas,  pero no estoy muy convencido de que quede bien,  los pad ya los tengo he cogido partes de mi rock band drum y partes de una de segunda mano que encontré de band héroe pero de otra consola y solo me sirven loa pads porque el cerebro es de Xbox y yo tengo ps3,  en cuanto pueda subo fotos,  me falta pintar el aluminio y al final no sera ese el aspecto porque quiero hacer los pad. con mosquitera,  por cierto un control inalámbrico de Xbox no podría con alguna ñapa hacerlo alambrico por USB y asi podría aprovechar el cerebro de la batería de Xbox en el pc,  que esta si tiene sensibilidad al golpe,  es que no tengo pasta para un adaptador de Xbox a pc y molaria mazo,  gracias.


----------



## luiwii

Bueno chavales subo una foto de lo que quería hacer estos son los pads,  aun me falta otro plato y otro bombo,  hoy he acabado el circuito tal cual lo hice la primera vez,  que lo saque de instructables y lo he probado y no va,  se me quedan pulsados 3 botones sin tocar nada y creo que no hacen mal contacto,  aunque seguro he montado algo mal o me ha faltado algo , la verdad es que el circuito lo je hecho en una placa perforada uniendo cables,  vamos un trabajo de chinos que me ha costado un enfado con la parienta me ha costado muchas horas y ahora no pirula,  estoy bastante desilusionado,  volveré a hacer el circuito pero no se cuando y lo haré conforme los esquemas que habreis dejado por aqui,  lo unico que. intentaré hacer una placa de pcb casera,  porque ir cable a cable no da muy buen resultado y cuesta un huevo,  pero tendre que estudiar como se hace el pcb y si sale muy caro,  no voy muy sobrado,  alguien me podría pasar el esquema exacto,  esque en el primero es una cosa y luego dicen que hay que poner dos resistencias en paralelo con condensador o algo asi,  ayuda con eso porfavor,  bueno os pongo la foto de mi proyecto,  hasta que los haga con mosquitera que hacen menos ruido y tendreenos problemas con la dona,  saludos chicos


----------



## luiwii

Bueno chicos este es el circuito original de instructables,  es el que he hecho que es como me iba antes me podría decir si hay algo mal o lo puedo volver a hacer asi.  
-He puesto de color verde oscuro las r1mg
-de color marron las r100 mg
-de color verde claro los diodos indicando la polaridad con una rayita al lado
-de rojo los condensadores
-de negro el lm324
-de amarillo el 4066
-de cólor los potenciometros
podríais decir si esta ok o pasarme un esquema similar estando ok indicando como he puesto la colocación de las cosas,  soy un poco zoquete jajaja
Voy ha hacerlo esta vez con una placa de pcb como dios manda,  gracias


----------



## luiwii

Luisur perdona que te moleste tengo un problema con el circuito que posteaste de la batería,  he montado el circuito y se queda como si estuviera tocando el piezo continuamente he revisado y estoy un 90. porciento seguro de que no hacen contactos raros,  he cambiado las resistencias, que 2 resistencias que había puesto en paralelo con el condensador porque en principio las había puesto de 1m y luego me di cuenta que era la 100k la que iba en paralelo y al cambiarla a empezado a hacer esto , antes se quedaban pulsados y ahora hace esto,  puede ser que sea porque solo he puesto dos para probar y los otros dos siguen siendo de 1 m , o talvez porque alimento el circuito en vez de con el joystick, con un cable USB que tenia por, ahi tirado, o sino que sera , hechame un cable porque solo estoy centrado en esto y al final me va a costar el divorcio...jajajajajaj, saludos compañero a por cierto sino alimento el circuito con USB me hace lo mismo,  es decir poniendo solo el gamepad porque lo alimento aparte el circuito,  gracias y bona nit


----------



## luisur

El circuito es simple, consta de una etapa amplificadora (lm324)y otra actuadora(4066), mi consejo es que separes las etapas y achicas la zona del problema. levanta la pista que entra al integrado 4066, por ejemplo la pista que va al pin 13 del canal uno.
Si esta activado todavia, es simple esta quemado el CI.
Suerte


----------



## luiwii

gracias luisur ya he conseguido que valla,  ahora voy a hacer 4 mas y a acabar la batería,  por cierto ahora lo que no se hacer es usar el joystick con el fls,  tengo instalado el fls y el ezdrummer pero no se como mapear el gamepad para colocar a cada pad de batería.

Por cierto tenéis alguna manera de desoldar una soldadura con algun truquillo. solo tengo  un soldador,  no dispongo de otra cosa mas sofisticada


----------



## luiwii

Hola chicos no me ha quedado claro del todo , el circuito de mando de Xbox al final tiene sensibilidad al golpe o no la tiene,  si golpeas el pad fuerte suena fuerte y si es flojo suena flojo,  es que si funciona estoy considerando pillar un pad Xbox USB y adaptarlo,  alguien lo ha probado y le ha funcionado,  saludos.


----------



## zp6clc

Hola  hay algo que no me quedo bien claro,  espero que Luisur me pueda ayudar ya que descarge el PBC y no me queda bien  claro donde  se realizan los puentes que faltan para completar de cerrar el circuito


----------



## zp6clc

por fin entendi el circuito jajaja  me costo pero lo saque ya lo estoy  armando


----------



## luiwii

me alegro zpocic,  a que mola hacer algo con tus manos y que funcione,  yo estoy pensando haber como hago unos aros para tensar la mosquitera,  he buscado para comprarlos,  pero no encuentro nada,  de pads he cortado tubería de pvc de 20 cm de diámetro.


----------



## zp6clc

ehhh  buena idea esa,  no lo habia pensado,  la tela mosquitera donde se compra  de que es, por que yo la que conosco es la de metal que se usa para poner en las ventanas, pero  primero  voy  a terminar de armar el circuito y probar bien  despues voy a ver como le hago con los pads,  pero ya voy  a ir recalculando en la mente  algunas posibilidades


----------



## luiwii

pues yo la he pillado en una ferretería,  y no es de metal es como hilos de nylon,  yo la he cogido blanca y los bombos los he pintado de negro,  y queda genial,  pero aun me falta el aro para tensarla,  es que si la hago con la caladora no me termina de quedar bien y no me mola,  la idea de la mosquitera no es mia. , ya hay gente de aqui que lo ha hecho y por internet hay varios que lo han hecho,  pon en Google pads mesh. drum y te haras una idea de lo que estoy montando, en cuanto tenga algo te pongo fotos.


----------



## zp6clc

ya termine de armar el circuito  pero no me funca nada   no se si sera por  mi joystick marca soltech que no es compatible o que  mierrr.. voy a seguir probando, capas que se quemaron los  integrados ya que me di cuenta que estaba mal puenteado las patas 12 y 13 del lLM324 las dos  estaban  a masa    segun el pcb que me descargue


----------



## zp6clc

pues definitivamente  el mio no quiere andar ya  probé cambiando los IC y separando los canales y nada, de ultima hice una  prueba de un circuito de un solo transistor por canal y mas  o menos funciona  solo que es  algo inestable hay veces que se activa el solo.


----------



## madied

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, a mi si me resulto el circuito con el 4066 recien acabo de terminar la PCB funciona de maravilla despues subo la PCB que utilize en cuanto termine de probarla


----------



## zp6clc

Madied  bueno subilo cuando puedas asilo pruebo, total lo unico que capaz que tenga que comprar son los IC que no se si estan quemados   ya tengo 3 de cada uno jajaja pero para mi que  como lei mas atras  capas que sea mi joystick que  no sea compatible  para hacer este sistema, de ultima  se me ocurre hacer  los pads  con algun tipo de contacto mecanico, tengo unos alambres de acero inoxidable  que me pueden servir pero como dije seria  de ultimo recurso


----------



## madied

pues hice la PCB pero tengo un problema, falla un canal XD en cuanto lo arregle les digo y subo la PCB

lo probe en la protoboard pero al pasarlo a la PCB creo k tiene un error en un canal


----------



## madied

Aqui esta la PCB ke utilize  funciono muy bieen luego subo fotos de la bateria terminada
lo que dice RK son los potenciometros y P1-8 son los piezoelectricos


----------



## aleb21

Buenas,
Estuve leyendo todo. Quiero armar mi bateria con un joystick usb y piezoelectricos. Pero segun entendi hay un problema, la placa que tiene el joystick no es capaz de manejar el valor velocity, es decir, la sensibilidad al tacto. Que necesito agregarle para que sea sensible, asi cuando le pego fuerte al pad suene fuerte y cuando le pegue suave suene despacio?


----------



## zp6clc

Bueno Aleb21:  lo que vos  queres  hacer  segun estube leyendo en otro lugar  solo es posible  de  dos maneras, comprando un modulo electronico para  bateria, y la otra  mucho mas barata  si la vas a  armar vos  mismo esta en este enlace http://www.megadrum.info/ alli esta  toda la info para hacer ese  proyecto. los materiales  se  consiguen todos, solo tenes que tener tiempo y paciencia para hacerlo,  yo no lo hice por  que no tengo suficiente tiempo.


----------



## aleb21

Claro. Esa pagina ya la habia visto, al igual que http://www.edrum.info/
El problema es que no se nada de electronica. Entonces como un joystick es una placa base ya armada, que necesitaria agregarle a eso para que reconozca el velocity o sensibilidad al tacto? 
Me parecia mas facil.


----------



## zp6clc

La verdad que con un Joystick no tengo idea  de como hacer  lo que quieres armar,  y  no se si alguien por aca  ya lo intento


----------



## aleb21

en las primeras paginas del foro pusieron esta imagen, es el circuito, pero no se leerlo. Ver el archivo adjunto 19215

Donde dice VR1 al 4, ahi iria el componente que le da la sensibilidad al tacto. Que componente seria?


----------



## zp6clc

MMM se te va aponer dificl entonces si no sabes interpretar el circuito, podrias buscar a alguien que te ayude pero este  no es el que vos  queres con sensibilidad al tacto, los VR1-4 son para reducir la sensibilidad de los piezoelectricos  para que no queden pegados constantemente, aca tenes el que armo  madied Ver el archivo adjunto 63558 dice que le funciono, es el mismo


----------



## jimmybio

soy nuevo en esto pero necesito saber como puedo probar el circuito sin necesidad de conectarlo a la pc?


----------



## fernandoae

con un multimetro analogico (los de aguja) puesto para medir resistencia, lo conectas a la salida de cada switch del integrado 4066


----------



## jimmybio

Muchas gracias por responder, ahora necesito saber ¿si el circuito se puede conectar a una fuente de corriente externa a ambos lados donde se le aplican los 5 voltios (5 voltios pata 4 lm324 - tierra y 5 voltios en la pata 1 del 4066 - pata 2 tierra), en el output colocar un parlante y al pulsar el piezoelectrico debería sonar?

O poner el voltimetro en la pata 1 y 2 del 4066 si al pulsar el piezoelectrico abre o cierra el circuito?     

De nuevo gracias, le cuento que estoy muy interesado en lograrlo debido a que tengo en grupo de rock pero no tenemos batería para ensayar, ademas somos de escasos recursos económicos, por esta razón me esfuerzo por entender como hacer que funcione, ademas por eso estoy tan agradecido de que me haya contestado.


----------



## fernandoae

Para eso estamos compañero! para ayudarnos. El tema de la fuente es sencillo, si no te queres complicar anda a una casa de celulares y pedi un cargador de 5 volts. Con eso se alimenta el circuito, solo necesitas UNA fuente, esta alimenta los dos integrados.
Lo del parlante funcionaria, haria un "pop" cada vez que golpees, lo del MULTIMETRO puesto para medir resistencia tambien, te decia que sea "de aguja" para que se pueda apreciar, en los digitales por ahi es muy rapido el pulso y no alcanza a cambiar.
Y de ultima... si no te animás o no podés hacerlo podes buscar a alguien que sepa de electronica para que te lo construya. Pero estudiando un poco y con nuestra ayuda vas a poder!


----------



## jimmybio

Hermano de nuevo muchísimas gracias, lo estoy intentando solo, he estado leyendo todo sobre electrónica, ademas me leí todo el foro, y ademas con gente tan colaboradora como usted genial.    

De nuevo Gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## santiagoriver30

muchachos Primero que todo felicitaciones a todos los que empezaron este proyecto los felicito , estuve leyendo el tema y quiero empezar mi bateria casera  con joystick pero tengo una duda el circuito que ustedes colocaron en las primeras paginas del foro esta bien echo ? osea este Ver el archivo adjunto 19215
porque veo que le hacen modificaciones y aun no se cual es la ultima version del circuito , por cierto soy colombiano alguien mas de colombia que haya terminado el proyecto o este empezandolo ??? de antemano gracias =D


----------



## fernandoae

Ese es el circuito


----------



## santiagoriver30

fernandoae lo logree =D te cuento que coloque la resistencia de 1m que decia luis al principio del foro y de maravilla solo tengo un problema toco y se demora un poco en sonar es despreciable pero pues es molesto mirare como solucionarlo , te cuento que tenia muy poca experiencia con la electronica y me paso lo siguiente 
jajaj 
1. coloque mal el diodo
2. solde todo con cablecitos (pero funciono)
3. no pude colocar el pote de 100k jaja =S
4. confundi el lm324 con el 4066 en pocas palabras los puse uno donde deberia ir el otro
creo que son cosas que suelen pasar mientras uno aprende lo importante es que lo logre y ahora empieza la construccion de la bateria  
falta solucionar el problema de retardo :S estare comentando
fernandoae tienes correo ?? para dudas  ?


----------



## fernandoae

El retardo posiblemente se de por el programa que estés utilizando para pasar de joystick a midi, es una posibilidad, la otra es que c1 c2 c3 c4 sean de otro valor, muy grandes, no se... capaz que te los vendieron mal o algo. Chequealo.
Y bueno, felicitaciones por tu primer proyecto! funcionó 
En cuanto a lo del programa convertidor de joystick a usb hace unos dias descubri que el GlovePie puede enviar datos midi, asi que estuve probando con el wiimote y un joystick usb casero que termine de diseñar hace poco, que tiene 8 analogicos y 32 botones... lo bueno del glovepie es que no tenes limitaciones como en la mayoria de los programas que encontre por la red y tiene muy buena respuesta.


----------



## alexander123

ayuda, tengo varis dudas  para cuantas entradas es?? 
y ya solo con eso lo armo y es posible conecntarlo a la pc?? 
Esq no tengo ni el mas minimo conocimineto en esto  pero aun asi queiro armar una bateria para practicar


----------



## Ibrahinc

Saludos amigos del foro! estoy nuevo por aca, veo que este hilo tiene bastante tiempo (desde 2009) pero no fue hasta hoy que lo vi... Me agrada mucho este proyecto ya que podria servirme para otra aplicacion, soy ingeniero de sonido y al momento de grabar baterias me gusta grabar el bombo en MIDI para luego usar samples (ademas de un mic por supuesto)... creo que esta seria una buena y barata forma de hacerlo.. cabe destacar que tengo varias maneras de hacer lo mismo en mi estudio pero siendo fanatico de la electronica voy a comenzar con este proyecto.. les avisare como me va! 

Gracias a todos los que comparten esta informacion tan util..


----------



## fernandoae

Este edrum no es midi   en otro hilo hicimos una consola midi con microcontrolador, sabes programar pics?


----------



## Ibrahinc

Probé conectando un joystick y ruteandolo (usando midiyoke) a mi programa de audio y si logre grabar cada vez que presiono el boton del joystick como una señal MIDI... sin sensibilidad pero para lo que lo usaría no esta mal...

Lo que me restaria es conectarle un piezo al boton del joystick... con este circuito no lo lograria?? me parece que si..


----------



## fernandoae

El circuito es justamente para eso 
Si necesitas manejar muchos botones de un joy y convertirlos a midi tambien podés usar el GLOVEPIE, que generalmente se usa para los mandos de Wii en la pc... ahi podes conectar la cantidad de joys que quieras y asignarle el comando midi. Te cuento esto porque esos programas son medio limitados en cuanto a cantidad de botones y ejes.


----------



## Ibrahinc

Gracias por la info Fernandoae! de todas maneras por ahora solo necesito 1 o 2 canales midi... si me resulta bien seguire agregando mas canales!! les aviso como queda.. saludos!


----------



## Ibrahinc

Hola! alguien me podra ayudar a colocarle un led a este circuito que se active cada vez que golpeo el piezo??? donde y como lo podria colocar? ademas de que tipo de led seria conveniente que sea de bajo consumo? de antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae

Los leds los podes colocar a la salida de cada operacional (pines 1-8-7-14), seria asi, pin-resistencia-led-negativo, el valor de la resistencia te lo dejo como tarea para la casa asi vas aprendiendo de a poco (en google hay info)... en cuanto al tema del tipo de led podes usar cualquiera, todos son de bajo consumo  si son de alto brillo mejor.


----------



## Ibrahinc

Gracias de nuevo fernandoae!! sigo aun trabajando.. cuando este terminado les muestro que tal..


----------



## Ibrahinc

Termine el circuito y me funciona pero tengo un problema!! logro que el piezo me dispare la señal del joystick solo si lo "aprieto" o presiono contra la mesa.. pero si lo golpeo no me da ninguna señal en la computadora.. y esto precisamente es lo que necesito, que al golpear me de la señal..

He intentado cambiar algunas resistencias, tambien intente el mismo circuito pero con transistores y me funciona igual.. use otro piezo y siempre es igual... a ver si me dan una pista para solucionar este problema!  Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## fernandoae

Es dificil decirte que puede ser... proba poniendole un peso atras, bien en el centro y que no salga de la parte que tiene un color distinto, con una tuerca a mi me aumento la sensibilidad.


----------



## Ibrahinc

Gracias Fernandoae por tu ayuda! ya hice las pruebas conectando el Led a mi circuito y funciona perfecto.. pero esto me trajo otra duda... El led funciona muy bien, de hecho es sensible a la intensidad con que golpeo el piezo, con apenas golpearlo se ilumina mi led, esto me lleva a concluir que mi piezo esta entregando la señal correctamente y no como dije que en el post anterior que era poco sensible..  

hasta ahora se que el Piezo y IC324 funcionan bien.. Igual el IC4066 ya que probe el mismo circuito con transistores y se comporta igual.. El joystick tambien lo descarto ya que lo probe solo sin el circuito y funciona bien al igual que el software..

Para mi lo que sospecho que me esten funcionando mal son el diodo 4148 o el capacitor de 100nf.. paralelo al capacitor, tengo una resistencia de 47ohm conectada en paralelo con el capacitor (fue la que mejor me resulto).. alguno de estos componentes puede hacer que mi circuito sea "lento" y poco sensible en la salida?? de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## fernandoae

> tengo una resistencia de 47ohm conectada en paralelo con el capacitor


con c1 c2 c3 y c4 ?!!! sacasela. Ese debe ser tu problema, no deja que se cargue bien el capacitor y no cierra el 4066... fijate.


----------



## Ibrahinc

Voy a intentarlo.. Pero si saco esa resistencia me va quedar "presionado" el boton permanentemente como le paso al principio de este proyecto a Luisur, creo que esa resistencia es para solucionar ese problema.. no crees? Igual lo intentare y aviso que tal.. GRACIAS de nuevo por tu ayuda!



Ya probe y efectivamente cuando desconecto la resistencia paralela al capacitor se queda "presionado" el boton.. alguna otra idea?


----------



## fernandoae

Empezá a probar con valores diferentes hasta que funcione, que no sean tan bajos porque ahi no le da tiempo al capacitor a disparar el 4066, no se bien que puede ser pero deberia descargarse solo ese capacitor.


----------



## elplatense

Gente, despues de tantos años, cumplo con lo prometido y les traigo el video de mi proyecto terminado.

Publiqué todo como continuación de mi blog creado aquella vez en Logeek.net. Les dejo en enlace: http://www.logeek.net/blogs/entry/Mi-E-DRUM-proyecto-terminado

Espero comentarios!! Y un abrazo grande


----------



## elpablo92

hola a todos he leido esto de principio a fin y me a encantado siempre habia tenido la inquietud de hacer mi propia bateria asi q ahora por fin me animado a hacer una gracias a los circuitos q estan subiendo cuando termine le subire como lo hice de principio  a fin la armazon la hice de una bateria de nintendo wii q ya no servia se quemo todo lo de adentro asi q la estoy aprebechando al 100


----------



## FERRI

hola, despues de mirar un poco esto me decidi a armarme el mio. lo primero wue hice fue comprar todo lo necesario para armar un solo canal. o sea que arme esto en un protoboard:
Ver el archivo adjunto 21415
Problema: no se quiere activar el boton ni a mazasos en el piezo.
*solo se activa el boton cuando saco el positivo.
ya lo revise todo mil veces, lo volvi a hacer mil veces y no hay caso. por favor, agradeceria mucho que me den una mano con esto
Saludos
 FERRI (nuevo en el foro)


----------



## luisur

no se que decirte, pero proba cada etapa. la primera, el ic1 ponele un led a la salida. cada IC tiene cuatro canales cambia a los otros por las dudas.


----------



## FERRI

hola Luisur, no sabes cuanto te agradezco por responderme. Te cuento que estuve el dia entero intentando hacerlo andar en el protoboard y por momentos casi rompo todo y tiro todo a la mier** gracias a dios. recien a las 10 de la noche, logre que funcione
 el circuito que arme es el del 4066. pero tengo un problema con el retraso, en la pc me suena mas tarde por un milisegundo y eso me calienta mal porque me tira todo abajo, espero que se pueda solucionar, capas es por una macana mia nidea . me recomendas que me pase al circuito de los transistores?? o que puedo hacer..


----------



## luisur

Te diria con seguridad, que es un tema de software, ya que el circuito no tiene demora, menos el gamepad. Si, con seguridad el conversor de USB a MIDI o de Midi a Sample. buscalo por ese lado.

Realmente me alegra que un pequeño proyecto como este, haya alcanzado semejante entusiasmo, y aquellos que no se animan, metansen de cabeza, la van a pasar bomba con esto.


----------



## eslabones

Hola Ferri, el problema del retraso yo lo solucione con el ASIO 4 ALL,  lo instalas y si usas el cubase tenes q ir donde dice dispositivos - configuracion de dispositivos- vst audiobay- seleccionas asio 4 all, y ahi te marca la latencia de entrada y salida de audio saludos.


----------



## FERRI

gemte tengo un problema, resulta que arme todo el pcbmuy lindo para finalmente probarlo y me doy cuenta ahora que el fuckin joystick no anda (la pc no lo reconoce) lo revise por donde pude, le cambie los cables. no hay caso. que me recomiendan que haga, no quiero comprar un joysitck nuevo para desarmarlo. sabe alguien si existe una forma barata de armar un joystick con al menos 8 botones y un potenciometro??? pero tiene que ser si o si con usb ya que mi laptop no tiene puerto paralelo. GRaciasss ty por favor ayudenmeee!!!


----------



## fernandoae

Suele suceder... una pequeña descarga electrostatica y adios joystick, a mi me paso


----------



## luisur

Imposible, mas barato que comprar uno de esos chino, no hay. Ademas te ahorras problemas en el armado, si esta roto comprate uno nuevo.


----------



## FERRI

ok gracias, voy a ver, por ahi un pibe me regala uno que tiene tirado por ahi, (si es que lo encuentra). les mando fotos de como va quedando la electronica de mi e-drum, como pueden ver faltan  potes y por el tema de la muerte del joystick todavia no lo puede probar  
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?cmwhtdy4bzqd9#wggjw8s5oba1n01
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?cmwhtdy4bzqd9#tfk1rsob2ffkxk8


----------



## Torrealba2719

quien me ayuda estoy haciendo esto mismo pero con un teclado.. desarme el teclado y hice la ruta de cada una de las teclas tengo en total 20 teclas ruteadas ya tengo los bombos los hice con una parte de una impresora q*UE* funciona como chancletas  en total son 2 bombos me funcionad de 10   ahora se me presenta el problema como hacer q*UE* los piezoelectricos funcionen por q*UE* los conecto y manda una señal constante.. y necesito q*UE* tenga velocidad por q*UE* pienso usarla para tocar metal serian unos 10 golpes por segundos minimo. quien me ayuda


----------



## Torrealba2719

OK les cuento que logre armar el circuito y me queda enviando la señal del boton constantemente . solo se detiene   cuando desconecto el cable tierra.   osea apenas conecto el circuito comiensa a enviar la señal como si precionara el boton..   ojo estoy usando un teclado ps/2  vi que el sistema que usa es parecido al de un gamepad  y lo que hice fue rutear cada una de las teclas que iva a necesitar y solde directamente al la placa que trae el teclado..


----------



## fernandoae

No está cerrado, sino no te dejaria comentar, cuando está cerrado abajo aparece un candado que dice cerrado a la derecha.



> OK les cuento que logre armar el circuito y me queda enviando la señal  del boton constantemente . solo se detiene   cuando desconecto el cable  tierra.   osea apenas conecto el circuito comiensa a enviar la señal  como si precionara el boton.


Tendrias que leer el tema desde el principio, este problema ya apareció y se solucionó


----------



## Foox

Gente encontré algo de información útil para los que quieran  hacer la batería con sensibilidad http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/tscarff/Music_technology/8way_drm2/8way_drm2_1.htm

Funciona con un pic que lee el voltaje del piezoelectrico, lo transforma en digital y en señal midi!


----------



## haroldmetal23

hola a todos, he estado leyendo miles de cosas acerca de este proyecto, y ayer me decidí a gastarme algo de dinero comprando las piezas, hice el circuito que vi en un foro, todo el dia soldando, y a lo ultimo nada  , por eso les quisiera pedir ayuda! especialmente a el maestro LUISUR, por favor les pido ayuda,solo necesito saber q*UE* exactamente comprar, como conectar las piezas en orden, es decir; cada paso q*UE* debo de hacer para hacer el modulo,ha y tambien como abro los archivos esos de "PCB", llevo años con ganas de una bateria, muchas gracias.

PD: no se nada de electrónica, solo soldar.


----------



## zp6clc

Yo al final tire la toalla y deje de querer hacer funcionar el proyecto, lo arme y desarme y volvi a armar con componentes nuevos y nada. hasta que por casualidad pude comprar una bateria Medelli a muy bajo costo 1/4 del valor real,


----------



## luisur

te recomiendo leer el principio del post, alli estan los datos que necesitas, y si no, por google.
Yo no tengo conocimientos avanzados y pude armarla sin problemas. No abandones esta muy bueno.


----------



## fernandoae

Muchachos, el circuito funciona... ahora, si lo quieren comprar hecho nadie se los impide 
Y lo mejor es analizar y estudiar un poco el asunto... asi cuando hay problemas se pueden resolver. Espero que no se sientan agredidos, es una critica constructiva.


----------



## zp6clc

no me molesta  es mas gracias a luis  y los demás que siempre me han contestado ,lo mas probable es  no fue mi circuito que arme el problema lo mas  seguro es que sea el joystick, pero después ya no pude comprar otro para seguir con las pruebas. capaz que en algún momento lo retome. solo que ahora no tengo el tiempo que tenia antes ya que comencé a estudiar de vuelta y me ocupa todo el tiempo libre que antes tenia


----------



## basthiiian

aleb21 dijo:


> Claro. Esa pagina ya la habia visto, al igual que http://www.edrum.info/
> El problema es que no se nada de electronica. Entonces como un joystick es una placa base ya armada, que necesitaria agregarle a eso para que reconozca el velocity o sensibilidad al tacto?
> Me parecia mas facil.


.................................................
Si es posible hacer lo que tu quieres, solo necesitas tener el sofware que regule el velocity o DEAD ZONE, que le dara la fuerza que tu quieras acomodar al piezo que golpes, lo cual permitira un sonido dependiente de la fuerza que impliques.


----------



## lautaro5000

Hola! Estoy viendo de armarme la edrum, y vi una interfaz usb en Mercadolibre que tiene 30 entradas ¿podría usarse la misma en vez del joystick? Es esta: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-469118334-mame-usb-interfaz-para-recreativas-usb-puzzle-plus-_JM_

Saludos!


----------



## lissen piojo

hola yo tengo todo para armarla pero no se como van conectados los componentes,me podrias pasar algo para saber como hago las conecciones? gracias!


----------



## Torrealba2719

Yo tire la tuaya tamb*IÉ*n lo unico que pude hacer son los pedales por que son simples botones. De resto el circuito no me funciono


----------



## elpablo92

hola hace tiempo yo estube probando esto de la bateria y probe sin finadad de circuitos el unico q*UE* me funciono por alguno razon extravie el circuito pero lo encontre aca trata de unos transistores con un diodo 1n4148 si alguien lo tiene le agradeceria q*UE* me le pudiera pasar


----------



## fernandoae

para los que tienen problemas con el tema de los botones que no se deconectan y eso... usen reles y asunto solucionado.
Yo no ando con mucho tiempo pero con un pic 18F2550 esto se hace facil, yo hice un joystick, asi que seria cosa de usar mas entradas analogicas y conectar ahi los piezoelectricos


----------



## damimart

hola luisur o alguno que le haya funcionado el circuito... estuve leyendo el post y la verdad es que a muchos este circuto nos causo un dolor de cabeza es simple facil de entender y didactico ahora la pregunta es por que no sale o como a muchos se nos queda apretado el boton? ya verifique el circuato mil veses  y no anda cambie los CI no 1 sino los dos y nada sigue igual. yo tengo tres teorias o bien el circuito funciona con la marca de joystick que vos tenes (taria bueno que lo aclares la marca), segunda teoria que el circuito realmente no ande que sean solamente habladurias o tercera que yo y otros 20 mas que no nos salio tengamos alguna deficiencia como para entender que 2+2 es cuatro por ende entender el circuito seria imposible : muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Es por la sensibilidad del contacto del joystick, la resistencia en estado abierto de los switches del cd4066 a veces no es lo suficientemente elevada como para abrir el contacto...
Con reles seria lo ideal


----------



## damimart

gracias por la respuesta fernandoae. al fin lo pude conectar despues de mil intentos un poco de lectura aca otro poco en otro foro y di con la alquimia no use el CI4066 lo hice con el transistor 2n3904 y con un joystick de pc. despues subo fotos de el circuito armado en la protoboard para el que le este costando como a mi, tratare aparte de las fotos de buscar la manera mas facil y comprensible de mostrarlo o dibujarlo para que todos lo podamos disfrutar...


----------



## FERRI

A mi me costo lo mismo que a vos tenerlo andando pero cuando finalmente lo tuve andando me di cuenta que habia un pequeño retardo inesperado entre el golpe al piezo y el sonido en la pc y abandone el proyecto..


----------



## fernandoae

Ferri lo tuyo puede ser problema con los capacitores c1 c2 c3 y c4, revisa esos valores... tienen que ser de 100nf... otra cosa no se me ocurre en cuando a hardware...


----------



## ZINHAGH

*damimart*


> gracias por la respuesta fernandoae. al fin lo pude conectar despues de mil intentos un poco de lectura aca otro poco en otro foro y di con la alquimia no use el CI4066 lo hice con el transistor 2n3904 y con un joystick de pc. despues subo fotos de el circuito armado en la protoboard para el que le este costando como a mi, tratare aparte de las fotos de buscar la manera mas facil y comprensible de mostrarlo o dibujarlo para que todos lo podamos disfrutar...


Seria mucha molestia encargarte las fotos??
Nos ayudarias a demasiados Xd


----------



## damimart

ferri a mi me pasa q*UE* si tengo un solo piezo conectado (numero2) tiene una exelente calidad es decir golpeo y no tiene retardo ahora conecto el piezo numero 2 y este hay que darle fuerte y pausado para que suene tendre que comprar un LM324 para cada piezo o alguna sugerencia para solucionar el retardo del 2 piezo? aclaro que el piezo no es el problema ya que hice las pruebas en una proto y intercambie los piezos de canal y el retardo continua... 

ZINHAGH subo las fotos de un solo canal en la proto el dibujo no se como hacerlo para que sea facil de entender. falta conectar la recistencia variable y los cables del boton del joystick y el de 5volt y el negativo



ups el cable amarillo que sale del pin4 es positivo no negativo


----------



## fernandoae

Cambia el lm324 para asegurarte, no deberia pasar lo que te pasa... y no hace falta utilizar uno por cada piezo


----------



## damimart

*H*ola muchachos*.* *
N*e*c*e*s*ito una mano *p*ara armar la estructura de pvc*.** Q*ue diametro*,* largo de caños*,* cantidad se codos y tes? *E*l circuto anda joya*.*


----------



## jackskelliton

Brother no la armes de pvc es muy liviana mejor hazte un mas resistente con tubo de acero de 1 1/4 de diametro y calibre o cedula 18 (es el grosor) y la armas con codos de pvc de 1'' pulgada. Creeme te quedara muy bien yo ya desde hace mucho hize un rack o porteria para mi bateria electronica y quedo muy bien ademas ahora estoy armando algunos pads. Les anexo unas imagenes....


----------



## ElpinxheAlx

Buenas a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro (y en esto de la electrónica). Me preguntaba si es posible conectar la batería a unas bocinas, sin necesidad de la pc. Es decir, que otros componentes externos necesitaría para poder hacer esto.


----------



## lissen piojo

hola,se puede hacer la edrum con este circuito pero sensitivo? o sea que suene fuerte o despacio dependiendo de la fuera del golpe.
ya logre que funcione pero ahora lo quiero hacer sensitivo!


----------



## elpablo92

buen dia  Piojo es posible hacer sensitivo el edrum pero noce en que circuito te estes basando si es el circuito que incluye el gamepad desarmado, no ya que este solo lee y detecta si es un botton presionado o no presionado. ahora es posible si se lo conectas a un microcontrolador o a un arduino y despues realizas algun tipo de comunicacion serial o HID. lo recomendable es con arduino ya que hay mas info y es un poco mas facil realizar el software


----------



## Metalsnake

Buenas noches estimados.

He estado usando el el circuito de gamepad de xbox y no logro que funcione. Lo simule en Limewire y veo que el LM324 no amplifica la señal. Que podra ser?


----------

